#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  كيف وصلنا إلى جمعة 7/29

## علاء زين الدين

*كيف وصلنا إلى جمعة 7/29*
الحمد لله على كل حال. الدافع إلى هذا المقال ما أصبح يثار حول جمعة 7/29 التي دعت إليها القوى الإسلامية وظهر فيها التيار السلفي إلى جانب الإخوان المسلمين وتيارات إسلامية أخرى بحشد لم يكن متوقعاً، مما أدى إلى رد فعل من الإعلام والقوى اللليبرالية والعلمانية ينتقد هذه الجمعة ويشوهها بالطرق المعهودة المخصصة للقوى الإسلامية، وكالعادة تثار الشكوك خارج سياق الأحداث وكأن هذه الجمعة لم يكن لها ما يبررها ولم تضطر لها القوى الإسلامية اضطرارا. فإن كانت الذاكرة الجمعية قصيرة إلى هذا الحد، فلا يضر من تنشيطها لوضع الأمور في نصابها.

ظل التيار الإسلامي يدعو القوى الليبرالية والعلمانية مدة خمسة أشهر يناشدهم: احترموا نتيجة الاستفتاء، فلنحترم جميعاً خارطة الطريق التي اخترناها من خلال صندوق الاقتراع، نريد أن نتحد جميعاً حول أهداف الثورة لكن لا نستطيع أن نتحد إذا رفعتم شعارات تلتف على نتيجة الاستفتاء مثل الدستور أولاً والمبادئ فوق الدستورية. وظلت هذه القوى تستخف بالإسلاميين وتستهزئ بهم، ظلت تشوه صورتهم وتتهمهم اتهامات باطلة يروج لها الإعلام، وظلت تدعي هذه القوى أنها تمثل الشعب. وظل الإسلاميون مصرين على عدم النزول للتعبير عن إرادتهم بناءً على التزام المجلس العسكري بنتيجة الاستفتاء. لكن التيارات العلمانية ظلت على التفافها والتوائها واستمرت في تصعيد صخبها في الشارع وفي وسائل الإعلام متزامناً مع تصعيد أصوات الالتفاف إلى درجة رهن مستقبل البلاد للجيش (اقرأ ما كتبته في مدونتي عن هشام البسطويسي(*) في مقابل مصادرة إرادة الشعب.

خلال ذلك كله كنت من القليلين المنادين بمليونية تظهر للجميع أين يقف الشعب ومن يمثل الشارع الحقيقي، لكن القيادات الإسلامية فضلت التعامل بحرص وحكمة، وظلت التيارات الأخرى تستخف بها وتشوه صورتها.

ثم بدأ المجلس العسكري يرضخ لهذا الحجم الهائل من الصخب وما صاحب هذا الصخب من ضغط أمريكي واضح. إزاء هذا التحول لم يكن أمام الإسلاميين إلا خياران: إما أن تتوقع التهميش والإقصاء وإما أن تضطر إلى استخدام سياسة الشارع الذي استخدمته القوى العلمانية وقبل بها المجلس العسكري. وكان الخيار الوحيد المنطقي هو استخدام سياسة الشارع. فكان هذا الاستنفار الذي أظهر للجميع إلا بعض المكابرين والمستكبرين هوية الشعب المصري الحقيقي وأين تقع أحلامه وإلى ماذا يتوق ويهفو. كما ظهر من يمثل الشعب المصري بحق.

العجيب أن هذا المشهد الرائع كان مشهداً حاول الإسلاميون تجنبه -وقد كنت أفضل التعجيل به- ومع ذلك، فبدلاً من حسن تلق الرسالة الواضحة، ذهبت هذه القوى الأخرى -إلا قليل من العقلاء- تمارس نفس هوايتها بتشويه استغبائي لهذا المشهد الكبير. إخوتي، المشهد أكبر بكثير من أن نغرق في تفاصيل مضللة -أو حتى غير مضللة- الرسالة التي صدرت رسالة أعمق وأشمل من الغرق في فروع الحدث. هذه الرسالة تشمل ثلاثة عناصر أساسية فضلاً عن فروع تفصيلية: 1) العدد 2) القدرة على التعبئة 3) الانضباط. يا ليت أصحاب الميكروفونات والأقلام تريثوا لاستيعاب الرسالة قبل معاودة استخدام نفس أساليب الكلام السفيه عن قطع الأذن وهدم الأضرحة إزاء مشهد تاريخي كمشهد 7/29. فالقيادات الإسلامية تريثت خمسة أشهر وهي تمتنع عن ممارسة سياسة الشارع. فقد كانت هذه القيادات قبلت الممارسة الديمقراطية التي ألح الجميع أنها الأفضل.

لكن السؤال الآن، بعد أن رفضت القوى العلمانية المساواة في الممارسة الديمقراطية لما وجدت أن التوجه الإسلامي هو السائد، ثم بعد أن صارت تشكو الآن من ممارسة سياسة الشارع التي دفعتنا إليها لما وجدت أن الشارع إسلامي، ومع العلم أن وسائل الإعلام خاضعة لسيطرة التيارات الليبرالية والعلمانية، فماذا يبقى للشعب المصري بعد ذلك ليعبر عن نفسه؟


(*) عفواً سعادة المستشار البسطويسي

----------


## amshendy

اخى الحبيب علاء 

اتفق معك على ان من حق الجميع التظاهر و الاعتصام طالما كان لهم مطالب 
وارى ان موضوعك ربما يحاول تبرئة تلك المظاهرة من  توابعها و كان اهمها اعتصام الامن المركزى و الشرطة العسكرية فى الميدان 
لكن ما اتعجب منه ان الاربعة مليون سلفى ( كما قالو هم عن عددهم ) لم يحرك فيهم احد لسانه و التزم باضعف الايمان عن دخول جامع عمر مكرم بالاحذية و السباب بافظع السباب داخله وده حاجة من الاتنين ان هما راضيين او انهم لايعلمون و تلك مصيبة
مازلت عند رايي بان بعض قيادات الجماعات الاسلامية لها علاقات وثيقة بامن الدولة

اخى الحبيب علاء ربما لا ادرى ان كنت تتابع حاليا ما يحدث لكن دعنى اقول لك انه تجرى الان عملية غسيل مخ للناس لتبرئة المخلوع و نظامه بعد ان غسلو مخ ميدان التحرير 
ارجو منك متابعة  اقوال طباخ الرئيس و عمرو مصطفى و عفاف شعيب و طلعت السادات و الكثيير  و تاتى حركة المحافظين للاسوا تمهيدا لتزييف الانتخابات و لبراءة النظام فمن قبل حرقو السى دى التى تحمل اوامر اطلاق النار فى وزارة الداخلية و مسحو السى دى فى قيادة الامن المركزى و اللواء الذى مسحها تم اتهامه  بجنحة  و كان يجب وقف و منع المظاهرات حتى اذا حكم بالبراءة لم يحتج احد عليها بل العكس سيحدث فسيخرجون ابطال لفقت لهم اتهامات 
الم يلفت نظرك البدلة الصيفية التى يرتديها العادى الم يلفت نظرك التحية العسكرية له  و لهم من  قائد الشرطة العسكرية 

للاسف ضاعت الثورة بسبب ملايين السلفيين  و اصبحنا قريبين جدا من السيناريو الذى قاله لى رجل بسيط انه سيتم التمثيل بالاخوان و السلفيين كما فعل عبد الناصر فهنيئا لكم 
اخى علاء انا اعرف انك  عندئذ ستخرج للتظاهر لكن لنرى كم شخص من هؤلاء الملايين سيخرج عندها يكفى ان يخرج نفس هؤلاء الشيوخ ليقولو لا للخروج على الحاكم

----------


## amshendy

محمود سعد يصرخ : كيف يتم تعيين محفوظ صابر عبدالقادر قائد للجنة الامانة العامة والرقابة على الانتخابات حيث أنه كان قائد نفس اللجنة وقت مهزلة انتخابات 2010

----------


## amshendy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN4w-...layer_embedded

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي شندي. أراك دائماً تختار ما ترى من مساوئ حقيقية أو متخيلة وتلوم عليها من تختلف معهم بدون رابط منطقي. أدعوك إلى مراجعة نذر الشؤم التي تنبأت بها لجمعة 29/7 والمؤامرات التي جاءتك أخبار عنها من مصادر موثوق بها عن تفجير الأوضاع الذي كان مؤكداً أن يحدث في ذلك اليوم، ثم كيف أن ما تنبأت به لم يتجسد على أرض الواقع. وراجع شهادتي على الأسلوب الراقي الذي تعامل به السلفيون مع الاستفزازات التي تعرضوا لها في التحرير في ذلك اليوم من بعض التيارات الأخرى. وقد سمعت شهادات من آخرين تؤكد مشاهد مشابهة في التحرير وفي الإسكندرية. ألم يحن الوقت إذن أن تراجع مواقفك؟

أما الأسواني فللأسف هو كثيراً ما يدس السم في العسل وفي هذا الفيديو هو يعرض السم والعسل جنباً إلى جنب كأنها بضاعة واحدة.

من الإنصاف أن نكف عن لوم الإسلاميين وأن نضع المشاكل التي تعيق تقدم الثورة على عتبة المسئولين عنها، وهم الذي يمارسون سياسة "يا فيها يا اخفيها". المشاكل بدأت برفض نتيجة الاستفتاء وإصرار فئة نخبوية على فرض إرادتها على الشعب المصري. والآن وقد ظهر للمرة الثانية أين تقف أغلبية الشعب المصري، يظل هؤلاء يلوون الحقائق ويعمدون إلى تصعيد الأوضاع إلى حد التفجير حتى يفرضوا رؤاهم الفكرية على هذا الشعب بلا أي اعتبار لمصلحة البلاد ولا لإهدار ثمار هذ الثورة. 

احتكمنا إلى صندوق الاقتراع فلم يرضهم، ظلوا يمارسون سياسة الشارع والقوى الإسلامية تمارس ضبط النفس، فلما ظهر التوجه الحقيقي للشارع للمرة الثانية، يبدو لي أن هذه القوى ستلجأ إلى أساليب غير شريفة حتى تحدث فوضى يستحيل معها إعادة بناء مؤسسات الدولة حتى يقتنع الجيش بتولى السلطة لمدة طويلة تعطي العلمانيين فرصة لتوجيه البلاد إلى المسار الذي يبغونه بالتعاون مع الضغط الأمريكي على المجلس العسكري.

لقد أصبح قلقي يغلب على تفاؤلي وخاصة حين أرى أشخاصاً مثل أثق فيهم غير قادرين على الخروج من منظور صراع الشارع إلى الرؤية الاستراتيجية الواسعة وما تظهر من مساوئ ومخاطر.

----------


## amshendy

اخى الكبير علاء 
ارجو لك صوما مقبولا و افطارا شهيا
بالنسبة للتحذير من جمعة  الانقضاض على الثورة فارجو منك مراجعة اخبار نفس اليوم ستجد خبر منشور من محلل عسكرى يطالب بفرض الاحكام العرفية ( فى سيناء )
ردا على احداث اليوم فى سيناء  يعنى موضوع الاحكام العرفية كان متداول

قبلها بحوالى اربع ايام خرج محلل عسكرى قائلا لما ينزل الاسلاميين هيفضو لاعتصام و معدش فيه اعتصام 
يعنى المجلس كان مخطط لكدة
ما اراه الان اننا نسير فى التفكير و بيننا زاوية 180 درجة باضبط فى اتجاهين متضادين  فانت و كل السلفيين يتكلمون على انتخابات و لا ترون الا الانتخابات و انا او نحن لا نرى الا ان ما يحدث انقضاض على الثورة و ياليته من الاسلاميين الانقضاض من المجلس و مهرجان البراءة للجميع قريبا ستجدونه لمبارك و غيره واوله هو تقرير هيئة المفوضين الذى يبرا مبارك ( لان الشركات لم تثبت وقوع اضرار عليها )

نسال سؤال لما الموبايل و النت اتقطعو فيه اضرار و الا مفيش
ارجو الا يكون رد عاصم عبد الماجد هو الانتخابات اولا 
و تلك هى الكارثة نحن نتحاور حوار الطرشان و صدقنى انا اتهم بعض شيوخ السلفية بالعمالة للامن الوطنى و المجلس 
قلت من قبل انه لا يهمنى من سيحكم مصر الاخوان المسلمين او حتى الاخوان الصهاينه لكن ما يهمنى هو نجاح الثورة و القضاء على الفساد لان القضاء على القتلة و الفاسدين سيمنع حتى الصهاينه لو حكمونا من الوقوع فى الخطا او ارتكاب جرائم ى حقنا 
اخى علاء 
بهدوووووووء فى هذه القاعة و فى حياتنا و مع كل نفس كنا نرفض المحاكم العسكرية ضد الاخوان فهل تحرك الاخوان او السلفيين (  ..........  )  للدفاع عن الشباب الذى يعذب و يحول للمحاكم العسكرية فى جرائم لم يرتكبها لكنى ارى العكس انهم كانو من المحرضين ارجو يا استاذ علاء ان تنظر للامور نظرة عادلة 
الحرية و العدالة لا تتجزا  ام هى حق مقصور  نطالب به للاخوان 

اخيرا اتمنى منك رد على جزء واحد فقط ما رايك فى التعذيب و فى المحاكم العسكرية الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amshendy

ملاحظة : اخطا البعض عندما اعتبر مرور مظاهرات صغيرة العدد فى الميدان استفزازا  لانى حضرت حوالى 6 مليونيات كبيرة و فى كل مرة كانت تحدث تلك المظاهرات و عن نفسى اعتبرت احداها خطا لانها جمعت المتظاهرين وتوجهت بهم لماسبيرو فقل العدد بدرجة كبيرة الا ان الجميع اعتبرها حرية و ان اعذر من اعتبرها استفزازا لانه ربما تكون المرة الاولى له فى ميدان التحرير و اعتبر الميدان حكرا عليه فى هذا اليوم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي شندي. ملاحظتك الأخيرة في غير محلها لأني كنت رويت ما رأيت بعيني، أما أن تدعي أن المرء يحتاج إلى شهادة خبرة معتمدة من ميدان التحرير حتى يميز الاستفزاز من المظاهرة العابرة، فذلك لا يترك مجالاً لحوار موضوعي. أم لأني ترفعت عن الدخول في تفاصيل هي من قبيل اللغو تظن أنت أني سيء التمييز، فقد يكون هذا مقبولاً من غيرك، أما أنت وقد كنا نلتقي في الرؤى لسنين في حوارات كثيرة في مواجهة مناصري النظام السابق قبل الثورة، فالواجب أن تكون عرفت مدى الجهد الذي أبذله للحكم على الأمور بتجرد، ويا ليتك تفعل نفس الشيء.  

ما رأيك إذن في المظاهرة التي تمر تحمل شاباً على الأعناق مشيراً إلينا وإلى آلاف الشباب المفترشين الأرض وهو يهتف على إيقاع الطبلة "بلطجية بلطجية" ماذا تسمي هذا؟ وما رأيك في الرجل متوسط العمر عديم المروءة الذي كان على منصة الحزب الناصري المجاورة لمنصة الدعوة السلفية والذي يقف ليهز وسطه بشكل بذيء مع كل هتاف "لا إله إلا الله" أو "الله أكبر" وذلك أمام ألاف الشباب أكثرهم من ملتحين. فهذه أمثلة لما رأيته بعيني، فضلاً عن الشهادات التي سمعتها من آخرين في التحرير ومن القائد إبراهيم كذلك. يا أخي الاستفزاز كان واضحاً وبذيئاً. بل بناءً على شهادة أحد أقرب الناس لي والذي كان بالقائد إبراهيم، أنه كان عنيفاً في بعض الحالات. لكن يكفي على أي حال ما رأيته بعيني.

أخي الفاضل، ربما تكون بحاجة لاستراحة محارب تعيد في تقييم الأمور.

----------


## amshendy

> أخي شندي. ملاحظتك الأخيرة في غير محلها لأني كنت رويت ما رأيت بعيني، أما أن تدعي أن المرء يحتاج إلى شهادة خبرة معتمدة من ميدان التحرير حتى يميز الاستفزاز من المظاهرة العابرة، فذلك لا يترك مجالاً لحوار موضوعي. أم لأني ترفعت عن الدخول في تفاصيل هي من قبيل اللغو تظن أنت أني سيء التمييز، فقد يكون هذا مقبولاً من غيرك، أما أنت وقد كنا نلتقي في الرؤى لسنين في حوارات كثيرة في مواجهة مناصري النظام السابق قبل الثورة، فالواجب أن تكون عرفت مدى الجهد الذي أبذله للحكم على الأمور بتجرد، ويا ليتك تفعل نفس الشيء.  
> 
> ما رأيك إذن في المظاهرة التي تمر تحمل شاباً على الأعناق مشيراً إلينا وإلى آلاف الشباب المفترشين الأرض وهو يهتف على إيقاع الطبلة "بلطجية بلطجية" ماذا تسمي هذا؟ وما رأيك في الرجل متوسط العمر عديم المروءة الذي كان على منصة الحزب الناصري المجاورة لمنصة الدعوة السلفية والذي يقف ليهز وسطه بشكل بذيء مع كل هتاف "لا إله إلا الله" أو "الله أكبر" وذلك أمام ألاف الشباب أكثرهم من ملتحين. فهذه أمثلة لما رأيته بعيني، فضلاً عن الشهادات التي سمعتها من آخرين في التحرير ومن القائد إبراهيم كذلك. يا أخي الاستفزاز كان واضحاً وبذيئاً. بل بناءً على شهادة أحد أقرب الناس لي والذي كان بالقائد إبراهيم، أنه كان عنيفاً في بعض الحالات. لكن يكفي على أي حال ما رأيته بعيني.
> 
> أخي الفاضل، ربما تكون بحاجة لاستراحة محارب تعيد في تقييم الأمور.


 اخى استاذ علاء 
بالنسبة لكلينا فيما مضى و الان الاختلاف هو لصالح مصر فحضرتك ترى ان الاهم هو الانتخابات و ان الاسلامية هى الافضل 
و انا ارى ان الاهم هو القضاء على الفساد لانى اتوقع انه لن تتم اى دولة و لن يتغير شئ طالما لم نقضى على الفساد 
بالنسبة للمظاهرة حضرتك لم تذكر ما استفزك فيها و ما قلته ان البعض كان يتحرك فى مظاهرة يستفز بها المتظاهرين و هذا ما رددت عليه
بالنسبة للاستراحة اعتقد انه من الخطا لكلينا او لاى شخص اخذ استراحة لان النتيجة ستكون القفز على الثورة من عدو يعتقد البعض انه شريك 
مرة اخرى حضرتك لم ترد على سؤالى فى المداخلة الاولى من حيث الحرية و العدالة لمن 
اخيرا  ارجو من حضرتك ان تتقبل تقديرى و اعتزازى لشخصك الكريم و الذى لا اشك ابدا فى نواياه الصادقة بالرغم من اختلافى تماما مع مجمل افكار التيار و اولوياته
اليوم شاهدت الدكتور ناجح على الجزيرة مباشر مصر و ما قاله نقدا لعاصم عبد الماجد لا يقل عما قلته انا و عما قاله الكثيرين

----------


## amshendy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dFT7...feature=relmfu

و هذا معارض من الداخل اخر بالرغم معارضتى لبعض ما قاله الا انى اتفق معه فى معظمه

----------


## R17E

السلام عليكم  أخواي الكرام
كيف وصلنا إلي جمعة 29 .... هي نتيجه حتميه  لممارسة البعض للوصايه القكريه علي كل مايمت للاسلاميين بصله , ,السؤال الاهم ... لماذا تأخرت هذه الجمعة إلي 29 /7 ؟
و معذرة انا متغيب من فترة فهناك اشياء اود فهمها صدقا
لماذا تريد اقليه ان تفرض رأيها علي اغلبيه؟ هذه نقطه محيره 
و ما الذي جعلك  يا اخي شندي  تقول 
 "ضاعت الثورة بسبب ملايين السلفيين و اصبحنا قريبين جدا من السيناريو الذى قاله لى رجل بسيط انه سيتم التمثيل بالاخوان و السلفيين كما فعل عبد الناصر فهنيئا لكم 
 اخى علاء انا اعرف انك عندئذ ستخرج للتظاهر لكن لنرى كم شخص من هؤلاء الملايين سيخرج عندها يكفى ان يخرج نفس هؤلاء الشيوخ ليقولو لا للخروج على الحاكم"
وهل ليس من حق التيارات الاسلاميه إظهار وزنها الحقيقي ؟
سوف اقرء و اعود اليكم فعذرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كيف وصلنا إلى جمعة 29 يوليو من وجهة نظرى الشخصية
من وجهة نظر مواطن مصرى عادى وبسيط 
فلا أنا علمانى ولا ليبرالى ولا يسارى ولا إخوانى ولا سلفى ولا أزهرى ولا فلول ولا أنتمى لأى حزب أو حركة أو جماعة أو هيئة
أتبنى الحياد الإيجابى فكنت أشارك فى الإنتخابات ما قبل الثورة ولا أعطى صوتى لا للوطنى ولا لرئيسه
عندما قامت الثورة كان موقف كل الناس معروف
وكانت شيوخ السلفية تقول بعدم الخروج على الحاكم
المهم أنه قد تم عمل إستفتاء قال الأغلبية فيه نعم
كانت كل التيارات الإسلامية والتى هى غير متفقة مع بعضها قد قالوا نعم
ظن بذلك الإسلاميون أن الأغلبية تتبعهم ولا أعتقد أن هذا صحيح 
ومن قالوا لا (وأنا منهم)أعلنوا إحترامهم لرأى الأغلبية
لكن المجلس العسكرى خرج علينا بإعلان دستورى عجيب ليس له علاقة بنتيجة الإستفتاء
ثارت التيارات الوطنية وبعض الثوار من المواطنين الغير منتمين لأى جهة وإعتبرت أن خصمهم هو المجلس العسكرى
خافوا على الثورة فطالبوا بعدة مطالب كى يضمنوا بها عدم عودة الحزب الوطنى ولا رجاله تحت أى مسمى جديد
وظهر عدم الإرتياح لمنهج المجلس العسكرى فبدأوا يطالبون مرة أخرى بالدستور أولا..لا إلتفافا على نتيجة الإستفتاء بل خوفا من سياسات المجلس العسكرى المريبة
ورغم أن أول ظهور للأربعة لواءات من المجلس العسكرى فى برنامج منى الشاذلى قالوا لها:هل يعجبك منظر الميدان اليوم؟
وكانوا يقصدون بذلك خطبة الجمعة التى ألقاها يوسف القرضاوى فى ذلك اليوم..وكان هذا إشارة واضحة أنهم غير مطمئنين لأى تيار إسلامى..
هذا بالرغم من أن القرضاوى وسطى ومعتدل وله مكانة ومعزة وإحترام فى قلوب الكثير من المصريين..فما بالك بموقفهم من المتشددين؟
إلتقف المجلس العسكرى مطالب القوى الوطنية وبدأ الحديث عن المبادىء الفوق دستورية
ثارت التيارات الإسلامية لكنها بدلا من أن تثور على المجلس السعكرى وجهت ثورتها ضد التيارات الوطنية والثوار وإعتبرت أنهم هم الذين يلتفون على نتائج الإستفتاء..ولم ينسوا فى هذه الثورة أن يعلنوا تأييدهم  للمجلس العسكرى
عن نفسى لم أنزعج من مطالبهم بتطبيق الشريعة لكننى إنزعجت من تأييدهم للمجلس العسكرى ووصمهم المتواجدين فى الميدان بأنهم قلة..
كما إنزعجت من جماعة الجهاد وتصريحاتها العدائية للثوار..وإنزعجت أيضا من بعض مشايخ السلفية وحديثهم الذى يوحى بالإزدراء والتقليل من حجم الآخرين..
فى رأيى أن نزول الإسلاميين كان ضربة قاصمة للثورة..فقد إستقوى المجلس العسكرى بعد أن أصبحت الثورة وكأنها وجهة نظر وليست مبادىء عامة غاية فى النبل وتحمل فى طياتها مبدأ المشاركة للجميع وتحقيق العدالة لكل التيارات بلا إستثناء ولا إقصاء لأى طرف..
ودب الخلاف بعدها بين عدد من التيارات السلفية فيما بينها وتابعت تراشقهم فى المحطات التليفزيونية..
كما ظهر الخلاف واضحا بين الإخوان وبين التيارات السلفية وإتضح أن كل طرف منهما فى واد..
سألنى أحمد يحيى صديق عمرى وزميلى السلفى الذى أحبه كثيرا هل أنت مع تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية؟
تبسم عندما قلت له نعم..فقلت له مستدركا ولكن ليس عن طريق الجماعات السلفية..قد أرحب بذلك عن طريق رجالات من الأزهر أو عن طريق الإخوان المسلمين..طبعا تعجب وقال لى لماذا؟فأجبته بأن الأزهريون يفهمون الدين بشكل صحيح..والإخوان يفهمون السياسة بشكل صحيح..لكن السلفيون للأسف الشديد ورغم أننى أحمد لهم تدينهم وحماسهم وغيرتهم على الدين إلا أن كثير من مشايخهم الذين يظهرون فى القنوات الفضائية فهمهم للدين مشوب بالكثير من الجمود والتعنت والتشددبل أن منهم من لا يصلح أبدا لأن يطلق عليه كلمة شيخ أو رجل دين..
لذلك لا أضمن فى حالة وصولهم للحكم أن يطبقوا الدين بشكله الصحيح..أما عن القول بأن الأغلبية تنحاز للسلفيين فلا أظن أن هذا صحيح على الإطلاق..
غير أن المطالبة بتحقيق الشريعة فى تلك المليونية كانت فى غير محلها..فكلنا نعرف أن تلك المليونية ليست هى التى ستطبق الشريعة من أجلها..
هى كانت إستعراض للقوة..وهذا الإستعراض لم يضعف التيارات الليبرالية ولا العلمانية ولا الثورية فقط..بل أضعفت أيضا موقف التيارات الإسلامية..فعلى حد تقديرى أن تلك المليونية قد أصابت الكثير من الناس العادية الغير مسيسة بالهلع من التيارات الإسلامية والذى جبلوا عليه منذ أيام مبارك لا سيما أن أحداث العريش وقعت فى نفس يوم جمعة 29 يوليو..وأعلنت بعدها أن هناك نية لإقامة إمارة إسلامية فى سيناء..وبالرغم من أن السلفيين بريئون من ذلك..إلا أن ذلك سوف يحسب عليهم وسيزيد من مساحة الخوف منهم..
كان لدى هاجس من تلك الجمعة أنها ستتحول إلى حمامات من الدم لكن ذلك لم يكن نبوءة بقدر ما كان خوف وصرخة تحذير..
الخمد لله أنه لم تحدث مواجهات وذلك يحسب لكل التيارات الإسلامية..
لكن أعتقد أن الجميع خرج من تلك الجمعة خاسر..
وإن ظل الحال على ما هو عليه وظلت كل التيارات تتناحر وتحاول إقصاء بعضها البعض فلن تكون هناك لا شريعة ولا ديموقراطية ولا يحزنون..
أخيرا أعترف أننى أفضل أن يحكمنى عمرو موسى (الذى لا أطيقه ولا يمكن أن أنتخبه)بدستور وضعى على أن يحكمنى آل سعود بالشريعة..ليس لأننى لا أقبل شريعة الله..لكننى لا أقبل شريعة الغاب التى يسرق فيها الشريف فيترك ويسرق فيها الضعيف فيقام عليه الحد..
التيار السلفى لن يعتدل إلا من داخله..إذا رفض شبابه النظرة المتشددة والبليدة أحيانا التى ينظر بها *بعض* مشايخ السلفية للدين..
أعتذر للإطالة..وأعتذر لك يا علاء إذا كانت صراحتى فجة بعض الشيء..لكننى إعتدت أن أصارح ولا أداهن..وأنت بالذات ولعلك تدرى أن لك فى قلبى كل مودة وإعتزاز وحب..وأتمنى أن يجمعنا الله على حبه وعلى حب الخير للبلاد والعباد

----------


## أسد

> ومع العلم أن وسائل الإعلام خاضعة لسيطرة التيارات الليبرالية والعلمانية


أخى الاستاذ: علاء يقول المثل ( متستكترش الرفس علي البغل النجس )
ماذا فعل أصلا العالمنيين والليبراليين خلال الـــ30 سنة الماضية -بل قل الـــ  50 أو الــ 60 سنة الماضية - ماذا قدموا لمصر ؟! 
ما تجرعنا إلا الذل والمرارة والإسفاف الإعلامي المبتذل والأخبار السياسية المكذوبة 
مقارنة بسيطة بين إعلام الخمسينات وإعلام وأفلام ما بعد الخمسينات وإستقطاب اللبنانين - ممثلين ومخرجين ومنتجين - 
لعرفت البون الشاسع !!
وكأنك أصبحت تعيش في دوله غير الدولة وهوية غير الهوية -وكأننا أصبحننا نحن الأقلية وغيرنا هم الأغلبية 

بل دعني أقول  ماذا فعلت العالمنية في أوربا الذين يتشدقون بالديمقراطية وهنا أترك المجال للدكتور - محمد عمارة حيث قال في أحد مقالاته في جريدة الأهرام ما يلي    
في دراسته عن ‏(‏العلمانية والدين‏)‏ يقول القس الألماني ـ عالم الاجتماع‏..‏ وأستاذ اللاهوت الانجيلي والأخلاقيات الاجتماعية بجامعة القوات المسلحة بميونخ‏..‏ جوتفرايد كونزلن (إن العلمانية تعني الفصل التام والنهائي بين المعتقدات الدينية والحقوق المدنية‏,‏ وسيادة مبدأ‏:‏ دين بلا سياسة وسياسة بلا دين)

ولقد أوجز الكاردينال الانجليزي كوربك ميرفي رئيس الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في انجلترا وويلز, هذا الواقع الديني الذي صنعته العلمانية فقال ان المسيحية أوشكت علي الانحسار, وان الدين لم يعد مؤثرا في حياة الناس!

أستاذ / علاء زين الدين 
جعلك الله زينا وزخرا لهذا الدين .. أمنية -اتمنى منك  أن تظل في مسار الموضوع - ولا يثنيك احد عن ثنايا الموضوع ليضيعوا ويقطعوا راس جوهره الأساسي
أستاذ / علاء

صديقك المقرب .. هو من تألفه نفسك وعقلك
..
[/font]

----------


## amshendy

> كيف وصلنا إلى جمعة 29 يوليو من وجهة نظرى الشخصية
> من وجهة نظر مواطن مصرى عادى وبسيط 
> فلا أنا علمانى ولا ليبرالى ولا يسارى ولا إخوانى ولا سلفى ولا أزهرى ولا فلول ولا أنتمى لأى حزب أو حركة أو جماعة أو هيئة
> أتبنى الحياد الإيجابى فكنت أشارك فى الإنتخابات ما قبل الثورة ولا أعطى صوتى لا للوطنى ولا لرئيسه
> عندما قامت الثورة كان موقف كل الناس معروف
> وكانت شيوخ السلفية تقول بعدم الخروج على الحاكم
> المهم أنه قد تم عمل إستفتاء قال الأغلبية فيه نعم
> كانت كل التيارات الإسلامية والتى هى غير متفقة مع بعضها قد قالوا نعم
> ظن بذلك الإسلاميون أن الأغلبية تتبعهم ولا أعتقد أن هذا صحيح 
> ...


اخى الاستاذ  احمد
قرات مداخلتك و اعدت قراءتها مرات و اجد انى متفق معك تماما و لاهميتها اعدت اقتباسها كاملة 
و اعيد اقتباس فقرة مرة اخرى 




> ورغم أن أول ظهور للأربعة لواءات من المجلس العسكرى فى برنامج منى الشاذلى قالوا لها:هل يعجبك منظر الميدان اليوم؟
> وكانوا يقصدون بذلك خطبة الجمعة التى ألقاها يوسف القرضاوى فى ذلك اليوم..وكان هذا إشارة واضحة أنهم غير مطمئنين لأى تيار إسلامى..
> هذا بالرغم من أن القرضاوى وسطى ومعتدل وله مكانة ومعزة وإحترام فى قلوب الكثير من المصريين..فما بالك بموقفهم من المتشددين؟
> إلتقف المجلس العسكرى مطالب القوى الوطنية وبدأ الحديث عن المبادىء الفوق دستورية
> ثارت التيارات الإسلامية لكنها بدلا من أن تثور على المجلس السعكرى وجهت ثورتها ضد التيارات الوطنية والثوار وإعتبرت أنهم هم الذين يلتفون على نتائج الإستفتاء..ولم ينسوا فى هذه الثورة أن يعلنوا تأييدهم  للمجلس العسكرى


و هو ما كتبته انا من قبل ان الخوف ممن يدعى انه شريك لكن الاخطر انى ارى اننا نتحاور حوار الطرشان ( المجتمع ككل ) كل يتكلم فى موضوع مختلف تماما عن الاخر و بالرغم مما يوجه للعلمانيين او الليبراليين او المدنيين على خليفية اسلامية ( لاحظ اخى احمد كثرة التقسيمات و  لا يوجد فى مصر مستفيد الا مجلس واحد  )  من اتهامات الدستور او التلاعب على ارادة الشعب الا انى اجدنى متعاطفا معهم لان هدفهم هو ازالة الفساد و هو نفس هدفى و فى المقابل اجد امامى فى الجهة الاخرى مجموعة من المندفعين من الشيوخ فى السباب و التعميم بل ان بعضهم انا متاكد بمعرفة شخصية ( اكرر انا متاكد بمعرفة شخصية ) ان لهم علاقات بامن الدولة يتحركون فى اتجاه واحد هو اسباغ الشرعية على المجلس 


عفوا 
لم ادخل الموضوع الا لاعادة ردك للواجهة لاهميته و السؤال هو ماشغلنى طوال الفترة الماضية 
ما هى النتائج ؟

http://www.shorouknews.com/Columns/c...aspx?id=521248


 قمة التدليس أن يروجوا أن الدعوة إلى إفطار جماعى فى ميدان التحرير يوم الجمعة صدرت من الصوفية للرد على السلفية.

تلك هى بذرة الكذب التى طرحت أكاذيب أخرى، وانبنت عليها مواقف، واستخدمت لتشويه نبل الدعوة، فقرروا أنها تكرس الطائفية، وتوسع الشقاق، على الرغم من أن مرددى هذه الآراء يعلمون جيدا أن هذه الفكرة كانت سابقة على مليونية 29 يوليو التى جرى الحشد لها على نحو طائفى غير مسبوق، وجاءت أبعد ما تكون عن روح الثورة، وأقرب ما تكون إلى استعراض عضلات طائفى من مريدى المجلس العسكرى.

والثابت والمعلن أن فكرة الذهاب إلى ميدان التحرير انطلقت من مجموعة من رموز القوى الوطنية قبل أكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع، وكان اختيار جمعة 12 رمضان لكونها الموعد المناسب ليحتفل فيه المصريون جميعا بذكرى انتصارهم العظيم على عدوهم الدائم فى العاشر من رمضان، السادس من أكتوبر 1973، أى أنها فى البدء كانت مليونية الاحتفال بذكرى العبور من خلال احتشاد كل شرائح وفئات الشعب المصرى فى ميدان الثورة تجسيدا لمعان عظيمة، وتأكيدا على مطالب وأهداف مشروعة لثورتهم لم تتحقق بعد.

وقد كنت شاهدا على النقاش حول هذه الدعوة النبيلة فى لقاء ضم مجموعة من النشطاء والمثقفين المحترمين فى منتصف شهر يوليو الماضى تقريبا وقبل أن يفكر أحد فى مليونية 29 يوليو، حيث جرى اختيار الموعد الأقرب للعاشر من رمضان، لكى يلتقى المصريون مرة أخرى كما فعلوا طوال أيام الثورة فى الميدان، وتم التواصل مع كل القوى السياسية والمجتمعية لدعوتها لهذه المناسبة دونما إقصاء وفرز طائفى.

غير أن الذين أرادوها طائفية دينية فى 29 يوليو ينشطون الآن فى تشويه الدعوة ومحاولة إيهام الجميع بأنها مليونية صوفية ضد السلفية، مدنية ضد الإسلامية، إلى آخر هذه الثنائيات المصطنعة، على الرغم من أن الصوفيين عرضت عليهم الفكرة والدعوة مثل غيرهم من فئات المجتمع فوافقوا.

وأستغرب كثيرا أن يبدى المجلس العسكرى تبرما أو ممانعة لاحتفالية بذكرى انتصار عظيم للعسكرية المصرية، فى الوقت الذى رحب فيه، أو على الأقل سكت على مليونية تهتف لأسامة بن لادن وترفع أعلام السعودية وترفض الدولة المدنية.

لقد كان المشهد فى 29 يوليو مناقضا تماما لخطاب المجلس العسكرى المعلن والذى شدد فيه على تمسكه بمدنية الدولة، شارحا معنى «مدنية» بأنها لا دينية ولا عسكرية، فى حين أخذت المظاهرة صبغة دينية عسكرية واضحة.

وأزعم أن بعض الذين يقاومون هذه المظاهرة، بزعم أنها ضد التوافق، وبادعاء أنها «طائفية» إنما يفعلون ذلك امتثالا لرغبة أولئك الذين قرروا أن يقيموا جدارا عازلا بين الثوار وميدان التحرير.

ولعل التلويح باستخدام قانون تجريم التظاهر والاعتصام فى وجه دعوة حضارية نبيلة كهذه ما يؤكد أن المسألة كلها تتعلق بما أسميته «التحرير فوبيا»..

فلتذهبوا للاحتفال بذكرى العبور، ولتعبروا عن مطالبكم وتهتفوا كما تشاءون يوم الجمعة قبل أن توضع لوحة «ممنوع الاقتراب أو التصوير» على مداخل الميدان، ويصبح الوقوف على أرض التحرير مساسا بأمن مصر القومى.


اخى احمد  
اعيد اقتباس بعض الجمل من المقال علها توضح فكرتى فلقد سمعت احد اللواءات المستشارين ان عندما ينزل الاسلاميين الميدان خلاص معدش هيبقى فيه اعتصام او مظاهرات 



((  وأستغرب كثيرا أن يبدى المجلس العسكرى تبرما أو ممانعة لاحتفالية بذكرى انتصار عظيم للعسكرية المصرية، فى الوقت الذى رحب فيه، أو على الأقل سكت على مليونية تهتف لأسامة بن لادن وترفع أعلام السعودية وترفض الدولة المدنية.

لقد كان المشهد فى 29 يوليو مناقضا تماما لخطاب المجلس العسكرى المعلن والذى شدد فيه على تمسكه بمدنية الدولة، شارحا معنى «مدنية» بأنها لا دينية ولا عسكرية، فى حين أخذت المظاهرة صبغة دينية عسكرية واضحة.

وأزعم أن بعض الذين يقاومون هذه المظاهرة، بزعم أنها ضد التوافق، وبادعاء أنها «طائفية» إنما يفعلون ذلك امتثالا لرغبة أولئك الذين قرروا أن يقيموا جدارا عازلا بين الثوار وميدان التحرير. ))

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي شندي. مقال وائل قنديل هذا مليء بالكذب والخداع، ومغرض بشكل بذيء. ليتك تستشهد بكاتب منصف أو محايد.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

افضل ماقرات في هذه المليونيه التي لم اسعد بها علي المستوي الشخصي  والتي اري انها لم تفد الثوره بشئ بل افادت التيارات الاسلاميه فقط .. 
هو ماكتبه فهمي هويدي ..

اليكم ماقاله .. والذي عبر بصدق عن مشاعر من هم مثلي .. لامنتمين الي اي حزب او جماعه او تيار .. كل مايامل ان يراه هو اني مصر جديده خاليه من الحكم العسكري ..وما شابهه من امثله ..

فازو وحسر الوطن " 

لم يحدث الأسوأ فى ميدان التحرير يوم الجمعة الماضى 29/7. وذلك خبر سار لا ريب. إذ فشل الرهان على تحول الميدان إلى ساحة حرب بين الإسلاميين والعلمانيين، ولم يقع «التطهير» أو «كمين الدم» الذى تحدث به البعض وتمناه آخرون. مع ذلك فإننى لست سعيدا بأداء الجماهير السلفية، وإن كنت أفهمه. وأرجو ألا يبالغ الآخرون فى التعبير عن الاستياء منه.

عندى فى فهم موقفهم أربعة أسباب هى: أنهم بعد عقود من التغييب والتعذيب والازدراء، إذا أرادوا أن يطلقوا صيحة عالية فى الميادين العامة بالقاهرة والإسكندرية وغيرها من المدن. فقد يعذرون فى ذلك. أعنى أن المبالغة فى إثبات الحضور يمكن أن تفهم بحسبانها رد فعل على المبالغة فى التغييب والإقصاء. السبب الثانى أنهم قوم حديثو عهد بالممارسة السياسية. ذلك أن الفكر السلفى فى أصله معنى بتصحيح العقائد ومحاربة البدع.

والحركة السلفية بمفهومها المعاصر إنما نشأت فى الجزيرة العربية فى القرن الثامن عشر ردا على انتشار البدع آنذاك ودعوة إلى تقويم ما اعوجَّ فى معتقدات وتقاليد مجتمع المسلمين آنذاك. ولم نعرف لجماعتهم اشتغالا بالعمل السياسى إلا فى العقد الأخير على الأرجح، وتجلى ذلك فى ممارسات بعضهم فى الكويت والمغرب فى حدود ما أعلم. وكان ذلك من تداعيات تطور التجربة الديمقراطية فى البلدين. وإذا صح ذلك فهو يعنى أن الجماعات السلفية فى مصر التى كان لها موقفها السلبى من العمل السياسى طوال السنوات التى خلت، تحتاج إلى بعض الوقت لإنضاج موقفها وتطوير خطابها، بما يساعدها على الخروج من ضيق مشروع الجماعة إلى سعة مشروع الوطن، ومن الانكفاء على الذات إلى التفاعل مع الآخر.

السبب الثالث الذى يدعونى لإعذار الجماعات السلفية هو أننا إذا كنا قد احتملنا طوال الوقت أصوات المثقفين الذين تصدروا المنابر الإعلامية وهم يرددون بصوت عالٍ «علمانية علمانية»، فيتعين علينا أن نحتمل أصوات آخرين رفعوا فى المقابل شعارات تنادى «إسلامية إسلامية».

السبب الرابع أنه إذا جاز للبعض فى الوقت الراهن أن يحاولوا احتكار صدارة المشهد فى مصر، ويقدموا أنفسهم بحسبانهم ممثلين للوطن والثورة، ويحاولون بهذه الصفة أن يرسموا خريطة المستقبل، فينبغى ألا نستغرب من غيرهم أن يسعوا إلى تصويب تلك الصورة لإقناعهم وإقناع غيرهم بأن هؤلاء لا يمثلون إلا أنفسهم، وإنهم إذا كانوا قد احتكروا الفضاء الإعلامى، فإن للشارع صوتا آخر جديرا بالاعتبار.

ذلك كله أفهمه لكننى مازلت عند رأيى فى أننى غير سعيد به. ذلك أن المشهد فى ميدان التحرير كان يمكن أن يكون أفضل كثيرا لو أن السلفيين تصرفوا على نحو آخر. فالتزموا بشعار اجتماع الإرادة الشعبية ووحدة الصف الوطنى، وتجنبوا رفع الشعارات وترديد الهتافات التى عبرت عن هويتهم ونقلت إلى الملأ مطالبهم. وإذا استخدمنا المصطلح الذى شاع مؤخرا. فإننى تمنيت أن يكونوا مع غيرهم يدا واحدة، وليس يدا أخرى موازية.

تصوروا مثلا لو أن السلفيين ذهبوا إلى الميدان بحضورهم المكثف، واكتفوا بهيئتهم التى تعبر عن هويتهم، والتزموا فى لافتاتهم وهتافاتهم وكلمات ممثليهم بمطالب التوافق الذى تم مع الجماعات الأخرى، وانطلقت من فكرة لم الشمل. ومر اليوم والجميع يلتفون حول ذلك الموقف. ماذا كان يمكن أن يحدث؟

لست أشك فى أن الصورة كانت ستصبح أكثر إبهارا، من حيث إنها تضيف صفحة جديدة إلى سجل التلاحم النبيل الذى عرفه الميدان منذ 25 يناير حتى 11 فبراير. كما أن السلفيين وغيرهم سيكونون أكثر تفاعلا وتفهما واقترابا. كما أنهم سيبددون قلق الخائفين والمتوجسين، ناهيك عن أن المشهد لن يجدد الثقة فى الجميع فحسب، ولكنه أيضا سيحبط آمال المتربصين والساعين إلى إجهاض الثورة وإفشالها. الأهم من ذلك أن من شأنه إشاعة جو من التفاؤل باستقرار الأوضاع، الذى لابد أن يكون له صداه على الصعيدين السياسى والاقتصادى.

*الشاهد أن السلفيين لو كانوا قد انخرطوا مع غيرهم والتزموا بعناوين لم الشمل، لكانوا قد كسبوا نقطة لصالحهم تعزز الثقة فيهم والاطمئنان إليهم، ولحققت الثورة والجماعة الوطنية والوطن ذاته مكاسب أخرى. لكنهم للأسف لم يروا كل ذلك وشغلوا فقط بإثبات الحضور، فحققوا مرادهم لكنهم زادوا من مخاوف الخائفين، ولم يبالوا بالثورة أو الجماعة الوطنية أو، الوطن ذاته ــ وا أسفاه!
*

----------


## amshendy

> أخي شندي. مقال وائل قنديل هذا هو المليء بالكذب والخداع، ومغرض بشكل بذيء. ليتك تستشهد بكاتب منصف أو محايد.


اخى الاستاذ علاء لن استشهد بعد ذلك بمقال لاحد و ساكرر نفس ما كتبه الاستاذ احمد ناصر من حلقة منى الشاذلى من موقف اللواءات الذين حضرو الحلقة 

اخى الغالى اذا كنتم مطمئنين للخطوات القادمة و بان الامور تسير على اطيب ما يرام و ان المحاكمات حقيقية و ان مستقبل مصر مشرق و ان العربة فى الطريق الصحيح  فكل ما عليكم و كل ما اطلبه و يطلبه الشعب هو ان تطمئنونا لا تسبو العلمانيين او الليبراليين او حتى الهة الكفار فيردو بغير علم  كل ما نطلبه هو طمانونا 
طمانونا ان كنتم مطمئنين طمانونا بانه لن يقدر احد على التلاعب و ان شيوخ امن الدولة لن يجهضو الخروج فى التظاهر فالشباب ( بصراحة )  سيجن طارق الزمر يقول ان مليونية 12 ممولة من اقباط المهجر   عاصم عبد الماجد يسخر و يقول توم و جيرى ( عن نفسى لا اثق فيهم ) 
قولو لنا انه اذا حدث تلاعب و اخرجو من السجون سنتحرك سنرفض و اذا انقض احد على الديمقراطية سنتحرك 

طمئنونا عن مصر لا عنكم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي شندي. أخونا محمد حسين استشهد بمقال لفهمي هويدي أختلف معه لكن أحترم وجهة نظره. المقال صادق فيما يخص الوقائع، لا يعتمد على أكاذيب أو شائعات ولا يوظف انطباعات نمطية مغرضة، رغم اعتراضي على ما يخلص إليه لكن الموضوعية والحيادية واضحة في أسلوب الطرح. كاتب يسرد حقائق ويبين وجهة نظر فيها مخالفة لوجهة نظري. هذا لابد أن أحترمه، كما يجبرني على مراجعة الموقف من منظوره.

ربما لا أجيب على كل نقطة تذكرها لأن الكثير منها خارج الموضوع، وبعضها أمور مفروغ منها. فمثلاً حيت تسأل عن موقفي من المحاكمات العسكرية والتعذيب الآن. فهذا أمر مفروغ منه. الاعتماد على إبراز تصريحات عصام عبد الماجد بشكل متكرر، لا يفيد النقاش، فقد اتفقنا من قبل على أن تصريحاته غير مفيدة، وأحياناً مرفوضة. وهذا أيضاً ما تتفق عليه التصريحات التي تخرج من القوتين الأهم في الحركة الإسلامية وهم السلفيون والإخوان. وقد واجه انتقاداً حتى من داخل الجماعة الإسلامية نفسها. وأنا كذلك لا أقف كثيراً عند كل هفوة تخرج من الذين أختلف معهم، فلم يهمني كثيراً ما نقل عن حمزاوي أنه يؤيد الزواج المدني بين مسلمة وقبطي. 

لكني أقف عند الأساسيات. لما يقترح البسطويسي عشر مبادئ حاكمة للدستور -بغض النظر عن مضمونها- ويطلب من القوات المسلحة حمايتها، ثم في نفس المذكرة يقترح أن يكون للجيش وضعاً خاصاً في الدستور فلا يخضع لرقابة برلمانية، ولا تطرح ميزانية القوات المسلحة في مناقشة الموازنة العامة للدولة، فتكون الرقابة الوحيدة على القوات المسلحة وميزانيتها مقصورة على مجلس دفاع مكون من رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الدفاع ورئيس الأركان ورئيس المخابرات -ومن يدعون من الوزراء بدون حق التصويت-، ولا يحق إصدار أي تشريع يخص القوات المسلحة إلا بموافقة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة. لما أقرأ هذا أتوقف وأشعر بالقلق الشديد، وأتعجب ممن يذهب ليتهم الإسلاميين كذباً بعقد صفقات مع المجلس الأعلى ثم يترك هذا الكلام الموثق -المرعب في نظري-. أتوقف حين أقرأ في مدونة نوارة نجم "جبهة التهييس الشعبية" أنها تحدثت مع البسطويسي فذكر لها أنه يحاول أن يعرض على المجلس العسكري صفقة أفضل من صفقة الإخوان (أي صفقة؟). ولما قررت أن أكتب عن هذا في مدونتي، وجدت البسطويسي أمامي على الرصيف في مظاهرة 8 يوليو، فذهبت إليه وسألته عن هذه المذكرة، فيذكر صراحة أن ذلك أمر مؤقت حتى "نكسب المجلس العسكري ليعمل معنا". وحين أحذره أن ذلك يكرس لحكم عسكري، يقول أنه أمر مؤقت. أهذا أمر مؤقت .. اقرأ يا أخي لتعلم الأمور الحقيقية التي تستوجب الوقوف.. الشيء الوحيد المؤقت هو فرض أحد البنود بمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين عاماً .. يا الله ثلاثون عاماً  على الأقل، ثم ماذا؟ ويا لها من مفارقة ألم يجد البسطويسي إلا هذا الرقم المرتبط بحكم حسني مبارك:




> مادة:
> «يقوم على جميع شؤون القوات المسلحة - تعييناً وتأهيلاً وتدريباً وتسليحاً وترقية ورواتب ومعاشات تقاعدية - مجلس أعلى برئاسة قائدها العام وعضوية قادة الأسلحة، ويختص وحده دون غيره بوضع لائحة عمله واتخاذ قراراته، ويبين القانون شروط الخدمة والترقية والتقاعد فى القوات المسلحة، بعد موافقة مجلسها الأعلى».
> 
> مادة:
> «ينشأ مجلس يسمى مجلس الدفاع الوطنى برئاسة رئيس الجمهورية، وعضوية القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، ورئيس هيئة الأركان، ورئيس إدارة المخابرات الحربية، ومدير هيئة المخابرات المركزية، ومن يرى المجلس بإجماع آراء أعضائه ضمه لحضور بعض أو كل جلساته من الوزراء أو أعضاء البرلمان للاستماع إليهم دون أن يكون لأى منهم صوت معدود. ويختص هذا المجلس دون غيره بالنظر فى الميزانية السنوية للقوات المسلحة ومناقشة بنودها واحتياجاتها، كما يختص بالنظر فى الشؤون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد وسلامة أراضيها، ويبين القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى».
> 
> مادة:
> «الميزانية السنوية للقوات المسلحة تدرج رقماً واحداً فى ميزانية الدولة، وينظم القانون طريقة إعدادها ومراقبة التصرف فيها ويحظر مناقشتها فى علانية، أو نشر بياناتها، جملة أو تفصيلاً، لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين عاماً وذلك استثناء من أى قانون آخر».
> 
> ...


كلام مدون وموثق، وخطة حقيقية لمقايضة مستقبل مصر -ولكن في مقابل ماذا؟ رئاسة جمهورية في ظل العسكر؟ دولة علمانية تضمنها القوات المسلحة؟ مصر الأتاتوركية؟ وقد بدأت هذه المقايضة تجني ثمارها حيت وافق المجلس العسكري على فكرة المبادئ الحاكمة للدستور. رفضنا نحن الفكرة أو أي فكرة أخرى لا تنبع من ضمير هذا الشعب وتتحايل على اختياره. فينساق الآخرون وراء الإكليشيهات التي يرددها الإعلام والنخبة ليتهموا الإسلاميين بتفريق الوطن. 

يا أخي شندي، أخي محمد حسين. أحبائي الشباب المتحمس. الموقف يحتاج إلى إفاقة ونظرة جدية للأمور، اهتموا بثقافة هذا الشعب وتطلعاته وهويته. فما بين ليبراليين مثل هشام البسطويسي -الذي أحترم تاريخه في معركة استقلال القضاء، لكني لا أؤمن بإعطاء أحد شيك على بياض- وبين البرادعي الذي يتفاخر بأنه أحضر وثيقة فوق دستورية جاهزة من ألمانيا ولا يستحيي أن يتباهى بروعتها وكأننا أمة بلا حضارة ولا شخصية ولا هوية ولا وحي ولا تنزيل، وبين الأزهر الرسمي الذي شكل لجنة أغلبها من العلمانيين ليضعوا وثيقة الأزهر التي لا تكاد تبرز هوية هذه الأمة (وأعتب على الذين يعطون الأزهر شيكاً على بياض. الأزهريون الحقيقيون موجودون في الجبهة الشرعية لحقوق الإصلاح وجبهة علماء الأزهر والرجال العظام مثل الشيخ ناصر فريد واصل والشيخ جاد الحق رحمه الله). وإلى جانب ذلك كله، تضع الولايات المتحدة ضغوطها من الجانب الآخر. ولا يتصدى لكل ذلك حالياً إلا الإسلاميون الذين يتلقون الأذى من كل جانب. 

أخي العزيز انظر إلى الصورة الشاملة.

إن أهم ما نحتاج إليه هو التعجيل بخطوات نقل السلطة إلى مؤسسات مدنية منتخبة وإعادة بناء دولة دستورية على أساس اختيارات هذا الشعب وثقافته وهويته. والسلطة التي تقوم على تفويض شعبي حقيقي وخاضعة لرقابته هي القادرة على الإصلاح ومحاربة الفساد والنهوض بالوطن إن شاء الله.

----------


## أسد

يحسب للمجلس العسكري محاكمة القرن( محاكمة مبارك) التي شهدت دخول أول رئيس في تاريخ العالم العربي قفص الاتهام.. ومحاكمة أبناءه .ومحاكمة وزير داخليته وبعض مساعديه 
فسبحانك ربي 
( قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء  و تنزع الملك ممن تشاء و تعز من تشاء و تذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير ) .آل عمران/26 

====>لم اكن أتوقع أن أسمع الكلمة الشهيرة لظالم مصر " أفندم " عندما نودى عليه متهماً أمام محكمة الشعب

فالمجلس أعاد لنا كرامتنا وكبرياءنا عندما رفض من قبل اللجوء للقروض أو المنح التي تفرض شروطا علينا, كما لم يستجب لأي ضغوط خارجية لعدم محاكمة مبارك
لك ان تعلم -أستاذعلاء - أن معونة أمريكا كانت مصر تأخذها بشروط -قد تستغرب إذا علمت أن من ضمن تلك الشروط عدم زراعة البنجر (قديما قالوا -من لا يملك قوته لا يملك حريته .من فى يده إطعامك فأنت عبدا له)

يحسب للمجلس العسكرى فتح معبر رفح من جديد بعدما أغلقه الظالم ضد أخواننا في غزة (في أشد إحتياجتهم الضرورية له )
 يحسب للمجلس العسكرى أيضا سعيه الحثيث لأغلاق صفحة الخلاف بين فتح وحماس وفتح صفحة جديدة تتسم بالأخوة والعمل من أجل الوطن 
تلك أمور ينبغي ألا يغفلها المرء .. وأن كنا ننتظر من المجلس العسكري الكثير والكثير ..

أستاذ // علاء زين الدين 
تحية بقدر حبك لهذا الوطن

----------


## سراقة

قصدك جمعه التحالف مع العسكر ولا التحالف مع السعوديه لضرب الثورة المصريه 
ولا قصدك جمعه ابو لهب كما سميت 
او قصدك جمعه شق الصف 
وطبعا من يعارض هذه الجمعه سيكون من الكافرين او يقسم يا أما لبرالى يا أما علمانى 
تقدر تقولى كان هدف الجمعه دى ايه وايه ال طلعنا منه بيها 
ايه ال استفدناه يعنى غير فرض العضلات على القوى السياسيه وضربها جميعا واستعراض ايضا القوى على المجلس العسكرى نفسه 
بانكم من تحيوا وتميتوا

----------


## علاء زين الدين

يا أستاذ كيحل. صعب التحاور إن لم يكن الحوار هادفاً وموضوعياً. كل ما عندي لك هو:

لا تخبرني أنت عن قصدي. وحيث أن نصف مداخلتك تخبرني عن قصدي، فهذا النصف مجهود ضائع.

ثم أنت حر تصدر أحكامك كما شئت على من يعارض أو يؤيد هذه الجمعة أو غيرها، هذه الأحكام تعبر عن رأيك أنت فقط.

الشيء الوحيد الذي يستوجب الرد هو سؤالك عن الهدف من الجمعة. وهو في صميم الموضوع الذي كتبته، فعسى أن تقرأ الموضوع الأصلي لتجد الإجابة.

والله تعالى هو الذي يحي ويميت.

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## سراقة

والله اذا مفيش سبب معيين ممكن نتكلم فيه عنها وانها فقط لتأكيد على شرعيه الانتخابات وال 77 فى الميه المزورة اصلا 
يبقى نتكلم عن المكاسب التى حصدناها من ورائها 
ممكن 1 . 2 .3 
وبعد اذنك تكلمنى عن رفع علم السعوديه فى ميدان التحرير وهذا التحدى الواضح بدون خجل للثورة 
وعلى اى اساس تدخل الان السلفيين فى الثورة التى برأت منهم وبرؤا منها . 
ولما سكتوا طيله فترة حكم امير المؤمنين مبارك على المطالبه باقامه دوله الاسلام 
واخيرا اتفقوا مع الفرقه الضاله على حد تعبير السلفيين الاخوان المسلمين 
اتفقوا مع الفرق الضاله على اقامه دوله الاسلام 
والاخوان ايضا يقولون على السلفيين انهم فرقه لاتمد للاسلام بصله 
ايضا اتفقت الاخوان مع الفرقه التى لاتمد للاسلام بصله على اقامه دوله الاسلام 
اى اسلام تتحدثون عنه . واى نموزج . تركى وولا سعودى ولا ايرانى 
وهل كفرت اكبر دوله اسلاميه فى العالم 
طيب اذا لم يكن هناك اجابه 
فعليك باحصاء المكاسب . مكاسب هذه الجمعه لمصر وليست للسلفيين او للاخوان

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أشكرك أستاذ كيحل على المرور والتعقيب.

----------


## أسد

ماذا وجدت وعايشت في جمعة الهوية 29 /7 

فليسمح لي أستاذنا العزيز -علاء زين الدين -أن أوضح بعض الأمور والملبسات والمغالطات الواردة وأيضا ما عايشته في ميدان التحرير .. كالتالي 

1) مجموعات لتفتيش الداخلين إلى الميدان والتحقق من هوياتهم.. 
فقد كان في جُل مداخل الميدان شباب محترم يفتش بكل حب وإبتسامة عريضة كل من يدخل الميدان 


2) التعاون وحب الإيثار 

ويتضح ذلك من كمية المياه المعدنية التي كانت توزع علي المتظاهرين من بعض الأخوة - وبالمجان - لشدة الحر في هذا اليوم .. نهيك أيضا عن المناديل التي كانت توزع - وقد فعل هذا معي شخصيا فقد أعطاني شخص ملتحي - يرث لحاله - علبة مناديل وأعطي كل من كان يمر بجواري 

3) فعل الخير لوجه الله 
فلقد رأيت بأم عيني شاب يمسك منديل ويمسح العرق عن رجل كبير في السن (دون أن يطلب الرجل هذا )وهو بحق أمر يدعو إلي الفرحة 

4)أخلاقيات وإنسانيات في هذا اليوم التاريخي 
طلب منا بعض أخواننا الأفاضل والأكبر- سنا وعلما- بعدم الإحتكاك مع أحد حتي لدرجة - أن لو أحد إستفزك أو سب الدين -فلا تتعرض له ( ولمن لا يعلم حكم ساب الدين : كافر مرتد ) 
وأيضا أن تكون  نية العمل لله وحده، فهو المقصود به دون سواه 
ومعاملة الناس بالرفق واللين وسعة الصدْر. والرفق في الدعوة والتوجيه
 ===> رأيت رجل يرفع لافتة مش عاوزنها إسلامية أفغانستان ولاإسلامية الصومال
ولم يتعرض له أحد لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 
-وتلك هي الروح التي ننادي بها 

3) الإقناع وعدم فرض الرأي .. 
فقد رأيت بأم عيني شاب - في ثانية ثانوي - يندد بتلك الجمعة وأنها لا تعجبه فتجه إليه شخصان ملتحيان - أحسبهما علي خير- وتكلما مع الشاب بكل أدب جم وحب وظل يقنعان فيه ويحاوران وجهة نظره   

5) أهم مطلب ذهب إليه جُل الناس 
 رفض المبادئ الفوق دستورية وأن هوية مصر إسلامية عربية 

فلقد كان لاستفزاز بعض غلاة العالمنيين لمشاعرالمسلمين بالاعتراض والسخرية من بعض المظاهر الإسلامية، وكذلك إهانة بعضهم للشعب في تصريحات منشورة -عندما يخرج العالمنيين ويقولون بأن مصر ليست دولة إسلامية فماذا ينتظر من طوائف الشعب !!!
لقد خرج الإسلاميين ليرون أن الهوية الإسلامية لمصر راسخة لا يمكن أن ينال منها أحد، كما أن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية أصبحت محل شبه إجماع من الشعب
وكانت من أهم الهتافات( الله أكبر الله أكبر، لا للمبادئ فوق الدستورية، الشعب يريد تطهير البلاد- والشعب يريد تطبيق الشريعة- الشعب والجيش أيد واحدة - مسلم مسيحي أيد واحدة )

وكانت هناك لافتات تطالب بالقصاص من قتلة -من نحسبهم شهداء - ولافتات تطالب بالإسراع فى محاكمة الفاسدين





وإلى إخواننا من العالمنيين والليبراليين وغيرهم : ننصحكم بمنتهى الصدق والحب والإخلاص أن تحترموا الإرادة الشعبية، وتحترموا مقدسات هذا الشعب المسلم وهذه هي أبسط أبجديات الديمقراطية  التي تتشدقون بها 

6) لم أجد أعلام سعودية ولا عربية
 
بل كانت أعلام مصرية وعلم أخر أسمركبير جدا -حوال 20 متر - مكتوب عليه ( لا إله إلا الله ) .. إلا إذا كانت عبارة ( لا إله إلا الله )  تعنى الإشارة إلي السعودية -فالوضع يختلف - وهل دين السعودية غير ديننا يا قوم ؟!!
بل يكفي السعودية شرفا .. أنها قبلة المسلمين - وأرض النبيين - وبيت حرام وحجاج الزائريين -

7) الأعداد الغفيرة

لم أشاهد في حياتي منظر -مثلما شاهدته في جمعة الهوية الإسلامية - أعداد تذكرك بمشهد يوم عرفة ..فقد أتي الإسلاميون من كل حدب وندب رغم قلة ذات اليد لأغلبهم(فهم لا يملكون سيارات ) -فلقد رأيت أناس يرث لحالهم
ومن هنا يتضح حب الناس للسلفيين و هذه حقيقة صدمت كل التيارات بما فيها الإخوان - فأن
تجمع ملايين بنداء واحد و من تيار واحد لا يدل إلا على قوة هذا التيار و من يرى غير ذلك فهو مغيب للأسف!! 
===> شخصية مثل الشيخ الحويني لو قيل للناس أنه سيخطب الجمعة في ميدان التحرير .كم تتوقع  سيكون العدد؟؟!
الشعب المصري مثله مثل الدول الإسلامية يحب دينه و يتعاطف و يثق في المتدين أكثر من غيره
أما إعلامنا المصري فهو مفضوح لا يثق فيه إلا قلة قليلة و الكل يعلم أن هذه المؤسسة كان يجب أن تسقط  وتسحق مع سقوط النظام المخلوع فهي كانت بوق النظام

8) أكذوبة أن التيارات الأخري أنسحبت لما رفعت شعارات إسلامية 

أصلا لم يكن يوجد في ميدان التحرير إلا قليل من قليل من تلك التيارات مثل حركة 6 أبريل واتجاهات مستقلة أخري  .. ولم نري تجمعات أو تيارات ليبرالية أتت ثم أنصرفت وانسحبت أصلا 

9) التأكيد علي عدم الإقصاء
فعلي  منصة الأخوان المسلمين في ميدان التحرير كان منبرًا لكلِّ القوى والأحزاب والتيارات .. فقد رأيت قس صعد وخطب في الناس . وقد رأيت الصحفي مصطفي بكري يخطب في الناس وشاب من أحد إئتلافات الثورة يخطب بل نادي بالشريعة - وأستاذة دكتورة لا اذكر أسمها - ومحامي ظل يخطب بالناس .. وكثيرين غيرهم كثيرا - لعل اليوتوب ملئ بهم -  

10) المتواجدون في التحرير 
كان التحرير يضم رجال ونساء شباب وفتيات صغار وكبار مصريين وأجانب ( فلقد رأيت بأم عيني أجانب يسيرون في الميدان بكل حرية وهو يعج بالناس )
وكان يوجد في ميدان التحرير منقبات وسافرات متبرجات - وكانوا يسيرون بكل حرية دون إحتكاك من أحد - 

ولكن دعني أسأل في نهاية المطاف سؤال ===>لماذا لا يحترم العالمنيين والليبراليين كلمة الشعب في استفتاء مارس الماضي . أليس هذه من أبجديات الديمقراطية التي ينادون بها .أم في النفوس شئ أخر ؟؟ّ! 

((كلما زدتم في الباطل عنادا, ازددنا بالحق استيثاقا, وعليه ثباتا, وعنه دفاعا, غير عابئين بغيظكم وحقدكم وشتائمكم, بهذا أخذ الله منا العهد, وعلى هذا وعدنا بالجنة, ولن يرانا بعونه وتوفيقه مفرطين ولا مستسلمين)).

وقى الله مصرنا من كل المؤامرات والشر، ووفَّق أبناءها، مدنيين وعسكريين، إلى الحكمة والصواب، وجمع قلوبهم على الهدى والرشاد.

أستاذ/ علاء زين الدين 
تحية ملء المسافة من عندى إلي عندك .. ودمت بخير

----------


## amshendy

الحمد لله تعالى الذى فتح  مصر   يوم الجمعة الموافق  29 /7 على يد كل من الشيخ عاصم عبد الماجد و اخيه الشيخ عبد المنعم الشحات و الشيخ عبود الزمر  و ابن عمه طارق ابن الزمر برضه مش ابن زياد و نصرهم  على كل من فى مصر من الشعب الباغى الكافر فى موقعة التحرير ميدان ( دون المعنى ) مكبرين  مهلليلين يا مشير يامشير الف تحية من التحرير  و لم لا فهو ولى الامر  و المسؤل عن الامن ( الوطنى ) الذى يسعى الكثيرمن المشايخ الى رؤساء الجامعات الى رضاه ( اعنى الامن الوطنى ) و ليس المشير فالمشير كاخيه المخلوع و لى الامر و يجب علينا طاعته بحكم هؤلاء و ان جلد ظهرك او سرق مالك  يبقى يعنى ايه اما يسرقو حتة ثورة 
و ادعو الله ان يفتح لكم باب العقل و ينير لكم البصيرة لترو حقيقة مايحدث فى مصر الحبيبة و اضاعتكم للتورة التى دفعنا نحن فيها الدماء و كنتم انتم  و السادة الاشراف السابق ذكرهم فى اول المداخلة مع باقة منتقاه من شيوخ امن الدولة  تكفروننا ايضا لخروجنا على الحاكم و اعلمو جيدا ان فترة العشق و الوفاق بين الاخوان و عبد الناصر كانت سنتين مر مهم الان 6 شهور 
ادعو الله  يهدى شيوخ امن الدولة و شيوخ المجلس العسكرى و الذين سعو فى افساد قضايا المتظاهرين بجمع الاموال الى اسر الشهداء من المسلمين  و فى حقيقة الامر كانت تجمع لدفع الدية  
و فى النهاية سنعود للجهاد مرة اخرى ضد الفساد و سيرجع شيوخ امن الدولة لاخذ الاذن و سيعود من  الاخوان و السلفيين الى حالتهم من تهور  كان فى السجن فهو فيه و من كان فى تجارة او فى الخارج فسيرجع الى مكانه

----------


## علاء زين الدين

كثر الله خيرك أخي شندي.

----------


## amshendy

> كثر الله خيرك أخي شندي.


بارك الله فيك اخى الاستاذ علاء و اشكرك على الدعاء و اللهم امين لى و لجميع الاخوة المشاركين فى الموضوع المتفقين معى و المعارضين

----------


## سراقة

عجبت من تكراركم 
تطالبون بحريه الاخرون لكم وانتم لاتعطوا اى حريه ايا كانت لاحد 
فقط الحزب الاوحد ولا منافس له وحتى صوريه الاحزاب ترفضوها 
فقط الاحزاب المتأسلمه فقط هى التى تريدوها على الساحه 
فهل اترحم على مبارك الذى كان فى عهده الاحزاب تلو الاخرى 
ام الحريه لكم غفور رحيم وشديد العقاب لكل التيارات 
والله ما ارى ان هذه الجمعه التى انتم فريحون بها الى الان ما هى ال كشف الوجه الحقيقى لكم 
وكانت بمثابه النكسه على المتأسلمين وخسرتم فيها الكثير من جمهوركم الذى تعاطف معكم يوما ما 
الا تتقوا الله فى بلد المفترض انها قوتكم ولها حق عليكم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> عجبت من تكراركم 
> تطالبون بحريه الاخرون لكم وانتم لاتعطوا اى حريه ايا كانت لاحد 
> فقط الحزب الاوحد ولا منافس له وحتى صوريه الاحزاب ترفضوها 
> فقط الاحزاب المتأسلمه فقط هى التى تريدوها على الساحه


ومن أتيت بهذه الحقائق العجيبة بالله عليك؟ 

طيب ما رأيك أني لا أرضى بوجود حزب متأسلم واحد على الساحة.

----------


## سراقة

جمعه الانزار الاخير 
لنرى فيها العلمانيون واللبراليين والكفرة يقيمون الصلاة فيها لله الواحد القهار وليس للمجلس العسكرى 
أرى صور لم يكون للمتأسلمين فيها أى دور فى . صور مفركبه ايضا وجمع فيها جمعه الانزار الاخير 
أذن لما لم تأتوا بصورة جمعه 27 
جمعه الغضب الثانيه التى عمت معظم مدن ومحافظات مصر ولم يكن ايضا للاخوان اى دور بها 
بل وفاموا فى الجوامع بمحاربتها ومن يحضرها خارج عن الشريعه 
فحضروا وخرجوا على شريعه وهميه ذائفه لم تكن لها وجود غير فى عيون المتأسلمين فقط 
ورفعوا الشباب حماهم الله شعار وقتها 
الاخوان فين التحرير اهو 
فيجب عدم تذوير الحقائق وتذوير اراده الشعب لصالح اعلام السعوديه 





فا أقيموا على هذا الرجل ايضا الحد لانه خرج على شريعتكم المذعومه

----------


## سراقة

صور جمعه 27 التى لم يحضر فيها الاخوان بل وحاربوها 
وايضا يظهر بالصور الذين نعوهم بالكفر على المنابر علنا دون خجل يؤدون الصلاة فى قلب ميدان التحرير 























الجمعه التى انكرتم فيها دور كل القوى التى كانت متواجده فى ميدان التحرير ايضا ما سميت بجمعه الاراده الشعبيه 
كذب وتضليل للحقائق . فأن كل القوى كانت متواجده عن بكرة ابيها فى هذه الجمعه 
وفقط انسحب البعض منها عندما اخلوا الاخوان والسلفيين بكل ما اتفقوا عليه مسبقا وخانوا كل القوى فأنسحب البعض منها 
فعلى من هذا الحديث للسوريين ام لليمنين 
أم كنا جميعا خارج البلاد

----------


## amshendy

اخطر ما سمعته اليوم على قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر  من متحدث باسم الجماعة السلفية ( دكتور خالد سعيد ) على ما اعتقد و لا ادرى هل هو بديلا عن عاصم عبد الماجد و بالرغم من ايمانى انه لن يحدث شئ من هذ هو انه يجب تفعيل المادة الثانية من الدستور ( جميل جدا و اتفق معه ) ثم اكمل بحيث لا تتعارض معها مواد اخرى فى الدستور و تلك هى الكارثة هل يريد الغاء المواد التى تتحدث عن الحريات 
و هذا الذى يخاف منه باقى الشعب
اؤكد مرة اخرى ايمانى بانه لن يحدث شئ مطلقا و لن يستلم الاخوة الحكم و ان الاخوان من الفلول سيتسلمون الحكم

----------


## amshendy

تويتر :

من احلى التعليقات على موضوع " الصينية ميدان التحرير "

دول مش عايزين يسلمو الصينية .........هيسلمو الحكم .....هأأأأو...!!

----------


## سراقة

*انفراد.. المفكر الإسلامي أحمد كمال  أبوالمجد يقود  أكبر مخطط يهودي  أمريكي لتدمير مصر!!..المفكر الكبير متهم  بالسمسرة في بيع شركات القطاع  العام..تعامل مع مكاتب إسرائيلية وساعد  الصهاينة علي المشاركة في «بالم  هيلز» و«جهينة»			

لقد فتحنا العدد الماضي ملف طاهر حلمي رجل  الولايات   المتحدة الأمريكية في مصر، وكشفنا كيف كان طاهر حلمي هو رجل الظل  الذي   يقوم بعمليات الغسيل لأموال مبارك وعائلته كما كان يقوم بالدور نفسه  مع   عشرات من حيتان البيزنس.
  ولقد كان طاهر حلمي أهم شخص في لوبي ضخم ضم  عشرات من  أصدقاء مبارك وسوزان  ووزراء حكومة نظيف وعلي رأسهم أحمد المغربي  ورشيد  محمد رشيد إلي جانب جلال  الزوربا وزكريا عزمي.
  ومن ضمن عشرات المستندات والأوراق التي  تكشف فسادا غير  مسبوق لطاهر حلمي  والتي كشفنا جانبا منها في العدد الماضي،  كان هناك أكثر  من مستند يعتبر  مفاجأة كبيرة لأنه يخص شخصا كان يحتل مكانة  كبيرة في  نفوس المصريين وهو  الدكتور "أحمد كمال أبوالمجد" المفكر  الإسلامي وعضو  مجمع البحوث الإسلامية  بالأزهر الشريف الذي كان الكثيرون  ينظرون إليه بكل  احترام رغم أنه كان يعمل  نائب رئيس المجلس القومي لحقوق  الإنسان الذي  أنشأه النظام وكان تحت إشراف  سوزان مبارك وحكومة نظيف بشكل  مباشر.
  لقد كان أحمد كمال أبوالمجد يرأس مكتب طاهر  حلمي، وتؤكد  المستندات أن  أبوالمجد كان الرجل الأول في مكتب بيكر  وماكينزي وهما  فرعان لواحد من أهم  مكاتب المحاماة علي مستوي العالم الذي  يمتلك فروعا في  مختلف أنحاء العالم.
  وكان طاهر حلمي قد وصل إلي العمل في هذا المكتب الضخم بعد أن عمل 9 سنوات في مكتب محاماة «كهيل» و«جوردون» المملوك لليهود.
   وعندما عاد طاهر حلمي إلي القاهرة في  الثمانينيات قام  بتأسيس الفرع  الرئيسي برئاسة أحمد كمال أبوالمجد وطاهر  حلمي وشخص ثالث هو  "سمير محمود  حمزة"، وتحمل أوراق المكتب أسماء الثلاثة  حسب هذا الترتيب،  بالإضافة إلي  حازم عبدالغفار رزقانة ومحمد عادل محمود  غنام وصابر إسماعيل  والأمريكية  "ليندا شورن" والسويسرية "جنيفر"، ويعتبر  فرع المكتب بمصر  ممثلاً لحكومة  الظل الأمريكية، لأن المكتب أمريكي الأصل  يقوم بتنفيذ  الأجندة الأمريكية  الواردة عبر البنك الدولي والتي تطالب  دائما الحكومة  المصرية بالإسراع في  الخصخصة.
  وليست هناك مهمة لهذا المكتب سوي التجسس  وإعداد دراسات  الخصخصة، ويجب هنا  التأكيد علي أن "أحمد كمال أبوالمجد" هو  رئيس المحكمة  الإدارية للبنك  الدولي بواشنطن.
  وبذلك كان أبوالمجد هو العقل المفكر  لعمليات المكتب  الخطيرة سواء في غسيل  أموال الكبار أو في إخفاء جرائمهم  الاقتصادية سواء  من خلال بيع أراضي مصر  أو من خلال قضايا التحكيم الدولي،  وكان أبوالمجد  يقدم نفسه للمصريين  باعتباره المفكر الإسلامي في حين كان  واجهة لأخطر  عمليات فساد وتخريب  شهدتها مصر!!
  بل إن أبوالمجد كان شاهدا علي تاريخ طاهر  حلمي وكان  شريكا له في عمليات  غسيل أموال الكبار بمن فيهم عائلة مبارك عبر  مصارف  أمريكا وسويسرا، فقد كان  طاهر حلمي يرأس الغرفة الأمريكية بمصر،  كما كان  عضواً في المجلس الرئاسي  المصري - الأمريكي «مبارك- جور» في عهد  الرئيس  كلينتون.. الذي يرأسه الرئيس  مبارك وآل جور نائب الرئيس الأمريكي  الأسبق  فقد أناب كلينتون جور لرئاسته  من الجانب الأمريكي، وقد أقام طاهر  حلمي  علاقات وطيدة مع الرئيس الأمريكي  الأسبق ومع رجال البيت الأبيض.
  وتوطدت العلاقة بينه وبين "سوزان" وبدأ  يفتح أمامها  الأبواب الأمريكية من  خلال علاقته المتميزة بكبار المسئولين،  وكانت محصلة  خدماته لها أن فتح لها  أبواب التعارف مع عدد كبير من النواب  الفاعلين في  الكونجرس ودوائر البيت  الأبيض كما عرفها علي آل جور نائب  الرئيس  الأمريكي الأسبق وبيل جيتس صاحب  شركة ميكروسوفت ودعاهما من خلالها  لزيارة  مصر، كما عرفها علي مستثمرين كبار  في الدوائر الأمريكية. ورويدا  رويدا  راحت العلاقات تتوطد بين طاهر حلمي  وآل مبارك، ومع نهاية  الثمانينيات  وبداية التسعينيات بدأت ملايين الدولارات  والعملات المختلفة  تتدفق علي  عائلة مبارك وهنا تفتحت بوابات تجارة غسيل  الأموال واستثمارها.
  وكان أحمد كمال أبوالمجد رئيسا لمكتب "بيكر  وماكينزي"  كما كان رئيس  المحكمة الإدارية للبنك الدولي بواشنطن، وأصبحت  مصر كلها  تتحكم فيها شبكة  واحدة تبدأ من مكتب "ماكينزي" وتتوغل حتي المركز  المصري  للدراسات  الاقتصادية بالغرفة التجارية الأمريكية والذي يرأسه طاهر  حلمي،  ولاشك أن  علاقات الاثنين داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ونفوذهما  قد  ساعدت عائلة  مبارك وغيرها من عائلات حيتان البيزنس علي عمليات غسيل   الأموال أولا بأول  ومنذ الثمانينيات كما سنكشف في قراءة أخطر مستندات فساد   للكبار في مصر.

ماكينزي وتخريب مصر
ولقد بدأت قصة طاهر حلمي في مصر منذ  وصوله في   الثمانينيات كما كشفنا، حيث كانت مصر بعد عودته بقليل تبدأ عصر  الخصخصة   وتم تكليف عاطف عبيد بتشكيل حكومة الخصخصة وكان طاهر حلمي مهندس  القوانين   التي تم علي أساسها بيع شركات القطاع العام بتراب الفلوس، وشارك  طاهر في   صياغة بعض القوانين الأساسية في مصر حيث دعاه د.عاطف عبيد للانضمام  للجنة   مكونة من 5 أشخاص لصياغة قانون قطاع الأعمال وكان هذا من أهم  القوانين   التي صدرت في فترة الثمانينيات حيث إنه تم بمقتضاه بيع أسهم  الشركات   المملوكة للدولة، ولذلك فكر طاهر حلمي في فتح مكاتب بالقاهرة لمكتب    ماكينزي، حيث كان المكتب هو المسئول عن إعداد الدراسات الاقتصادية    والقانونية الخاصة بتلك الشركات، كما أن كثيرا من عمليات بيع تلك الشركات    تم عبر مكتب "ماكينزي"، كما كان المكتب يتولي عمليات الخصخصة ووضع الإطار    القانوني لقطاع الأعمال وتأسيس الشركات القابضة.
وبذلك تحولت مصر واقتصادها إلي مستندات وأوراق في مكتب "ماكينزي" الذي يرأسه المفكر الإسلامي الكبير أحمد كمال أبوالمجد!!
وتولي مكتب ماكينزي برنامج الخصخصة بشكل كامل، وكان يقوم   بعمليات التقييم  لأصول تلك الشركات وأشرف علي بيع أكثر من 240 شركة حكومية   بأسعار زهيدة في  عمليات تقييم أثيرت حولها الشبهات، ولم تتوقف عمليات   تخريب مصر وبيع  شركاتها عبر مكتب ماكينزي الأمريكي الأصل، فلقد كان هناك   فساد آخر يتمثل في  المركز المصري للدراسات الاقتصادية الذي كان يساعد مكتب   ماكينزي في عمليات  البيع، وخلال سنوات تم تدمير اقتصاد مصر بالأسلحة   الأمريكية التي مازالت  تعمل في الخفاء عبر مكتب ماكينزي وبرئاسة وإشراف   الدكتور أحمد كمال  أبوالمجد.
لقد كان مكتب بيكر وماكينزي اخطبوط الفساد الخفي في مصر،  ولم  تتوقف عمليات  النهب والتخريب طوال أكثر من 22 عاما، تولي خلالها مكتب   ماكينزي وطاهر  حلمي وأبوالمجد برنامج الخصخصة وتم تفكيك القطاع العام  وبيع  شركاته إلي  حيتان البيزنس من أصدقاء طاهر حلمي ومن وكلاء المكتب  وكانوا  جميعهم من  الكبار.
وبعد أن تم بيع معظم شركات القطاع العام، بدأ التفكير في  بيع  أصول باقي  الشركات والمصانع، وبدأ المكتب في إعداد الدراسات  الاقتصادية عن  شركات  الحديد والصلب والأسمنت وغيرها، وتم تقييم الخسائر  بصورة مبالغ  فيها حتي  يتم التعجيل والإسراع ببيع شركات مصر إلي حيتان  البيزنس ووفق  أجندة البنك  الدولي.
ولقد كان طاهر حلمي وأبوالمجد يضعان الخطط كي تتحكم  ماكينزي في تقييم كل   أصول شركات مصر، لذلك فقد قام بتأسيس مكتبين آخرين  منذ عشر سنوات تقريبا،   فجاء المكتب الأول باسم "نوركان" لمحمد عادل أنور  والثاني "عزمي لويرز"   لكريم علي عزمي ابن شقيق زكريا عزمي رأس الفساد في  نظام مبارك.
وبذلك كان المكتب هو غرفة عمليات السمسرة والعمولات وكان  طاهر  حلمي وأحمد  كمال أبوالمجد وسمير محمود يقومون ببيع مصر وشركاتها  ويحصلون  علي عمولاتهم  من الحكومة المصرية، كما كانوا في نفس الوقت يضعون  التقييم  لبيع الشركات  وفق العمولات التي يتقاضاها المكتب من حيتان  البيزنس.. إن  تخريب مصر كان  يتم كل يوم ومن خلال شبكات عنكبوتية وسرية.

صهاينة ويهود في شركات مصرية
لقد تحول ماكينزي إلي مستعمرة  إسرائيلية في قلب  القاهرة،  يديرها اللوبي الأمريكي - الصهيوني من خلال  شخصيات مصرية بكل  أسف،  فالمكتب عندما تم افتتاح الفرع الأول له بالقاهرة  جاء من أمريكا ومعه  ما  يقرب من 6 آلاف توكيل من شركات أمريكية للدفاع عن  مصالحها أمام  المحاكم  المصرية، كما أن الشهرة الدولية للمكتب دفعت اللوبي  الصهيوني إلي  عمل  توكيلات لتدافع عن مصالحها وعن أموال رجالها التي تم ضخها  في شراء   الشركات والأراضي وأصبح ماكينزي يدير القطاع الحكومي المصري ويبيع  الأصول   كما يدير مصالح الأمريكان والصهاينة في مصر، بالإضافة لحصول المكتب  علي   التوكيلات الأمريكية وشراكته مع شركات المعونة الأمريكية مثل: "جنرال    دينماكس" و"لوكهيد ربوريشن" وهي شركات أمريكية عملاقة تعمل في مجال    المعونة، كما أن جميع التوكيلات الأوروبية سواء في مجالات البترول والأدوية    لابد أن تمر عبر المكتب.
وبذلك أصبح مكتب ماكينزي لطاهر حلمي ومعه أحمد كمال  أبوالمجد  هو عصب  الاقتصاد المصري، كما أصبح طاهر حلمي هو جنرال عائلة  مبارك وكل  الكبار في  مصر في قلب الولايات المتحدة، فهو الرجل الذي يعرف  أسرار  المصارف والبنوك  والشركات والأبواب السرية في كل عواصم العالم  لغسيل  الأموال ويساعده  أبوالمجد.
وصنع طاهر حلمي إمبراطورية ضخمة كان يتم ضخ المليارات من   خلالها ويتم  توقيع عقود أكبر الشركات المساهمة، كما أصبحت مكاتب المحاماة   الكبري التي  يديرها المكتب تدخل شريكا في أكبر وأهم صفقات الشركات   والمضاربات، ولقد  تورط رجال أعمال مصريون كبار في الدخول في شراكة مع   شركات صهيونية عبر  مكاتب طاهر حلمي التي يمتلكها وكان مكتب "جولد مان   ساكس" صاحب أشهر الصفقات  الصهيونية  مستشار الطرح في اكتتاب «جهينة» وتورط   صفوان ثابت المعروف  بالتوجه الإخواني في صفقة صهيونية عبر مكتب طاهر   حلمي، حيث تم طرح الاسهم  لشركات «جهينة» و«بالم هيلز»، وقام مستثمرون   صهاينة بالاستيلاء علي نصيب  وافر من الأسهم وفق مخطط صهيوني لتهويد   الاقتصاد المصري أشرنا إليه العدد  الماضي، لكن الكارثة الأكبر هي أن صفوان   ثابت تعلم في مدرسة طاهر حلمي وبدأ  يتلاعب في الصيغ القانونية للتحكم في   العمال والمهندسين العاملين بالشركة،  فكما كان مكتب ماكينزي مسئولا عن   تشريد العمال في العديد من الشركات  والفنادق، بدأ صفوان ثابت في التخلص من   العمال وتشريدهم، وفي مارس الماضي  قدم 380 عاملا بشركة «جهينة» للصناعات   الغذائية بلاغا للنائب العام ضد رجل  الأعمال ورئيس الشركة صفوان ثابت   يتهمونه بتزوير توقيعاتهم علي استقالات  جماعية لتنفيذ مطالب الحزب الوطني.
وحسب ما نشرته الصحف في ذلك الوقت فإن العمال قالوا: إن  صفوان  ثابت قام  بتزوير الاستقالات المنسوبة إليهم والتي تم بموجبها فصلهم  بشكل  تعسفي وتم  حرمانهم من حقوقهم المادية الخاصة بنهاية المدة وغيرها.
وتعود القضية إلي شهر أكتوبر العام قبل الماضي حينما طلب   مؤتمر الحزب  الوطني من رجال الأعمال ضرورة توفير ألف فرصة عمل في كل مصنع   أو شركة طبقا  للبرنامج الانتخابي للرئيس السابق حتي يتم استيعاب  العاطلين.
وأوضح العمال أن تلك المصانع كان بها ما يكفيها من عمال   وموظفين فلجأ  المهندس صفوان ثابت إلي فكرة تسريح العمال من مصنعه حتي يتم   توفير فرص  العمل وإيجاد مخرج لتنفيذ توجيهات مبارك.
وتابعوا: "بالفعل قام ثابت بمطالبة ما يقرب من 500 عامل   بتقديم استقالاتهم  نظير مكافأة قدرها رئيس مجلس الإدارة وقتها بثمن بخس لا   يتعدي 50 ألف جنيه  بدلا من 150 ألفا وهي النسبة المقررة طبقا للقانون   وحينما رفض الجميع اضطر  ثابت وأعوانه لممارسة الضغوط من خلال التهديد   والوعيد" - علي حد قول أحد  العمال - والتي وصلت إلي تشويه السمعة، وأوضحوا   أن البعض حاولوا الرفض من  خلال التقدم ببلاغات للنائب العام بعد أن قامت   الشركة بتزوير توقيعاتهم  بتعليمات من صفوان ثابت شخصيا وهو الأمر المثبت   في عدد من المحاضر الرسمية  تم تحريرها بقسم 6 أكتوبر.
وخلال عامين حاول العمال الوصول إلي حقوقهم ولكن كان ذلك   مستحيلا، فصفوان  ثابت صديق الكبار وشريكهم ولن يسمع أحد شكوي أي عامل يعمل   لديه.
ولقد تفاءل العمال خيرا عندما قامت الثورة، لكن كل الأمور   عادت إلي وضعها  أثناء النظام السابق، وتم رفع الحظر عن أموال وممتلكات   صفوان ثابت وزوجته  وذلك بعد صدور قرار النائب العام بمصادرة أملاكه بأيام   قليلة رغم أن قرار  الحظر لم يشمل نجله سيف الدين وابنته هبه وأقاربه  أصحاب  الأسهم بالشركة أي  أنه كان قرارا بلا قيمة!!
وكما قامت ماكينزي بتشريد العمال، قام صفوان بتشريدهم، ولن   يحصل هؤلاء  العمال علي أي شيء لأن مكتب ماكينزي موجود وهو المكتب الذي  له  صولات وجولات  في تشريد عمال مصر، فقد وقف المكتب ليدافع عن شركة  شيراتون  أوفرسيز مالكة  فنادق شيراتون عندما فصلت 1630 عاملاً مصرياً بعد  الحريق  الذي شب بالفندق  في التسعينيات، وتكرر الأمر عشرات المرات.
لقد تم وضع مخطط أمريكي - صهيوني محكم تم من خلاله تدمير  مصر  ووضع  اقتصادها بالكامل بين أيدي بعض حيتان البيزنس وتحولت مصر إلي  عزبة  يديرها  مبارك ورجال جمال مبارك وطاهر حلمي وأحمد كمال أبوالمجد،  وتحول  المصريون  إلي عبيد في شركات الكبار.. وسنوالي فتح باقي ملفات  الفساد الخفي  في مصر في  أعداد قادمة.. وكل عام ومصر بخير ونتمني أن تعود  إليها قوتها  وأن تتطهر من  رموز الفساد وأن تكشف أقنعة هؤلاء الذين باعوها  وباعوا  ترابها لليهود  والأمريكان.. انتظروا المفاجآت.

*

----------


## R17E

يقول الشاعر الكبير 

و ليس يصح في الافهام شيء  إذا ما احتاج النهار إلي دليل

تحية للجميع

----------


## أسد

يصدق علي واقعنا الآن قول الكاتب الصحفي مرسي عطا الله ( التضليل قد يؤخر نور الحقيقة لكنه لا يطفئها !!!)

[size=7]====> إلي إخوانى الأفاضل 
اتقوا الله في العلماء والمشايخ وطلبة العلم

 قال أبو القاسم ابن عساكر رحمه الله :
" اعلم يا أخي - وفقنا الله وإياك لمرضاته ، وجعلنا ممن يخشاه ويتقيه حق تقاته - أن لحوم العلماء رحمة الله عليهم مسمومة ، وعادة الله في هتك أستار منتقصيهم معلومة ؛ لأن الوقيعة فيهم بما هم منه براء أمره عظيم ، والتناول لأعراضهم بالزور والافتراء مرتع وخيم ، والاختلاق على من اختاره الله منهم لنشر العلم خلق ذميم ، والاقتداء بما مدح الله به قول المتبعين من الاستغفار لمن سبقهم وصف كريم ، إذ قال مثنيا عليهم في كتابه وهو بمكارم الأخلاق وضدها عليم : ( وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ) الحشر /10

والارتكاب لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاغتياب وسب الأموات جسيم ، فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم " انتهى .
"تبيين كذب المفتري" (ص 29-30)[/size]

----------


## amshendy

> يصدق علي واقعنا الآن قول الكاتب الصحفي مرسي عطا الله ( التضليل قد يؤخر نور الحقيقة لكنه لا يطفئها !!!)
> 
> [size=7]====> إلي إخوانى الأفاضل 
> اتقوا الله في العلماء والمشايخ وطلبة العلم
> 
>  قال أبو القاسم ابن عساكر رحمه الله :
> " اعلم يا أخي - وفقنا الله وإياك لمرضاته ، وجعلنا ممن يخشاه ويتقيه حق تقاته - أن لحوم العلماء رحمة الله عليهم مسمومة ، وعادة الله في هتك أستار منتقصيهم معلومة ؛ لأن الوقيعة فيهم بما هم منه براء أمره عظيم ، والتناول لأعراضهم بالزور والافتراء مرتع وخيم ، والاختلاق على من اختاره الله منهم لنشر العلم خلق ذميم ، والاقتداء بما مدح الله به قول المتبعين من الاستغفار لمن سبقهم وصف كريم ، إذ قال مثنيا عليهم في كتابه وهو بمكارم الأخلاق وضدها عليم : ( وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ) الحشر /10
> 
> والارتكاب لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاغتياب وسب الأموات جسيم ، فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم " انتهى .
> "تبيين كذب المفتري" (ص 29-30)[/size]


علماء الدين الافاضل يحفظون للاسلام هيبته و لا يسبون احدا فيسبهم و لا يحرضون على احد فيحرض عليهم
واذكر من يومين و على احدى القنوات الفضائية ظهر عبد المنعم الشحات و فى نهاية اللقاء ساله المذيع ما رايك فيما يقال عن التمويل الخارجى 
و اذا سالت انا او سال اى انسان طبيعى هذا السؤال سيكون اجابتى بالنفى 
لكنه و باسرع ما يمكن امطر حركة 6 ابريل بوابل من الاتهامات و عندما ذكره المذيع بالسؤال رد اللى عنده دليل يثبته 
عفوا كنت اريد ان اكمل الرد الا انى تذكرت انى ساصبح مثله 
غفر الله لى و له

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> اخطر ما سمعته اليوم على قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر  من متحدث باسم الجماعة السلفية ( دكتور خالد سعيد ) على ما اعتقد و لا ادرى هل هو بديلا عن عاصم عبد الماجد و بالرغم من ايمانى انه لن يحدث شئ من هذ هو انه يجب تفعيل المادة الثانية من الدستور ( جميل جدا و اتفق معه ) ثم اكمل بحيث لا تتعارض معها مواد اخرى فى الدستور و تلك هى الكارثة هل يريد الغاء المواد التى تتحدث عن الحريات 
> و هذا الذى يخاف منه باقى الشعب
> اؤكد مرة اخرى ايمانى بانه لن يحدث شئ مطلقا و لن يستلم الاخوة الحكم و ان الاخوان من الفلول سيتسلمون الحكم


أخي، دعني أستوقفك للتأكد من الموضوع الذي تتحدث عنه أولاً، ثم ربما بعد ذلك نرى إن كان ثمة علاقة بين ما تتحدث عنه وبين هذا الموضوع:

الدكتور خالد سعيد تقول عنه أنه متحدث باسم الجماعة السلفية، ولا أعتقد أن ذلك صحيح، ربما هو متحدث باسم مجموعة محددة اسمها الجبهة السلفية.

تقول لا تدري إن كان بديلاً عن عاصم عبد الماجد. عاصم عبد الماجد هو المتحدث باسم الجماعة الإسلامية، وهي جماعة لا علاقة بها بأي جماعة أو تنظيم سلفي. الخلط بينهما مثل الخلط بين السلفيين والإخوان أو الخلط بين حزب التجمع والحزب الناصري. ومع وجود مشترك في الأهداف، إنما يوجد اختلافات أساسية بين منهج الجماعة الإسلامية (قبل المراجعات على الأقل) وبين المنهج السلفي. ولا أعلم سبب إصرارك على الزج باسم عاصم عبد الماجد في كل مداخلة إلا إن كان توظيفاً للانطباع السيء عنه نظراً لتصريحاته السيئة، توظيفاً الغرض منه إسقاط هذا الانطباع السيء على آخرين لتشويههم.

ثم تتفق على ضرورة تفعيل المادة الثانية من الدستور، وهي مادة مجمدة بالفعل، ثم تعتبر أن معالجة التعارض بينها وبين مواد أخرى في الدستور إن وجد كارثة. فهل بالفعل ترى ضرورة تفعيل المادة الثانية في الدستور أم لا؟

ثم تتحدث عن بقية الشعب الذي لن يرضى بتفعيل المادة الثانية بالدستور (لاحظ أني أعتبر أن تفعيل المادة ومعالجة التناقض متلازمان). من تعني أخي شندي "ببقية الشعب"؟ من هو بقية الشعب ومن يمثله؟ هذا هو مربط الفرس. إن الأزمة التي نعاني منها والتي بالفعل تهدد مسار الثورة، تكمن هنا. أن فئة قليلة تريد أن تهيمن على هذا الشعب وتفرض وصايتها عليه وتصادر إرادته باستعلاء فكري عجيب.

بالطبع يكفي وصفك للإخوان بالفلول لبيان مدى موضوعية الحديث. فما الهدف يا أخي؟ أتظن أنه يمكن تحقيق أي خير بهذا الخطاب الدعائي؟

----------


## سراقة

الضلال والتزوير صفه اصبحت تتمتع بها المنتمون الى التيارات الاسلاميه زورا وبهتانا 
اصبحوا يدعون كل الدنيا بالكفر والضلال وهم اصلا اهله 
قكم ضلوا الناس فى الاستفتاء المزعوم تحت ستار الدين 
قول نعم عشان تخش الجنه و دخلونا النار 
قول نعم عشان الاستقرار . هو فين الاستقرار ده 
فول نعم عشان المجلس العسكرى يمشى ويرجع سكناته . هل مشى المجلس
قول نعم عشان الماده التانيه . هو فى حد جه اصلا يمتها 
نفس سياسه المحروس . من اجلك انته 
ضحك على الدقون وضحك على البسطاء باسم الدين 
العالم دى مش منظمات ضاله دى اراهابيه لاى بلد تقويهم 
وحسنه حكام مصر الوحيده على مدار قرون ان كان مكانهم الطبيعى هو السجون 
وبرده هيرجعوهم ليهم مرة تانيه بعد ما تخلص مهمتهم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> افضل ماقرات في هذه المليونيه التي لم اسعد بها علي المستوي الشخصي  والتي اري انها لم تفد الثوره بشئ بل افادت التيارات الاسلاميه فقط .. 
> هو ماكتبه فهمي هويدي ..
> 
> *الشاهد أن السلفيين لو كانوا قد انخرطوا مع غيرهم والتزموا بعناوين لم الشمل، لكانوا قد كسبوا نقطة لصالحهم تعزز الثقة فيهم والاطمئنان إليهم، ولحققت الثورة والجماعة الوطنية والوطن ذاته مكاسب أخرى. لكنهم للأسف لم يروا كل ذلك وشغلوا فقط بإثبات الحضور، فحققوا مرادهم لكنهم زادوا من مخاوف الخائفين، ولم يبالوا بالثورة أو الجماعة الوطنية أو، الوطن ذاته ــ وا أسفاه!
> *


أخي العزيز محمد حسين،

كما ذكرت في أحد ردودي على الأخ شندي، فإن مقال فهمي هويدي يعرض وجهة نظر الكاتب بشكل موضوعي بناءً على سرد أمين للوقائع. وإن كنت أختلف معه جزئياً فيما وصل إليه.

توضيح:
دعني أذكر أن فكرة "لم شمل" جاءت دخيلة على دعوة جمعة 29/7 وليست أصيلة فيها. فالذي أوصلنا إلى هذه الجمعة كما حاولت أن أبين في رأس الموضوع هو الذي اضطرنا لتأكيد مطالب واضحة لا موارابة فيها برفض الالتفاف على إرادة الشعب التي يعبر عنها استفتاء 19 مارس، وبرفض المصادرة على خط السير الناتج عن هذا الاستفتاء بفرض مبادئ حاكمة للدستور مسبقاً -أياً كانت- بواسطة أي مجموعة بأي مسميات سواءً القوى السياسية أو المجلس العسكري أو النخبة أو كما يظهر الآن حكومة عصام شرف -أو السلمي على وجه التحديد. واتفقت القوى المشاركة الأصلية أن تنص أيضاً على المطالبة بتحقيق أهداف الثورة من التعجيل بالمحاكمات وغير ذلك من المطالب المتفق عليها إلى جانب المطالب الأساسية المذكورة. فإذا جاءت القوى الأخرى التي تسببت في الأزمة التي نحن فيها تحاول أن تسحب البساط بتغيير طبيعة الجمعة وتسميها لم الشمل وتحاول أن تفرض صيغة أخرى عليها، فهذا غير ملزم لنا. وقد قرأت نص الاتفاقية التي يقال أن عدداً من القوى وقع عليها بما فيها الإخوان وليس السلفيين، ولم أجد فيها ما يمنع إطلاقاً من المطالبة برفض المبادئ الحاكمة للدستور أو المطالبة باحترام اختيار الشعب. لكني أعتقد أن المندوبين الذين وقعوا على هذه الاتفاقية أخطئوا لأنهم وقعوا في مصيدة استخدمت للمزايدة عليهم فيما بعد. أما الدعوة السلفية، فلم توقع على هذه الاتفاقية فلا يصح أن يزايد عليها أحد.

نقد ذاتي:
لقد ذكرت إيجابيات جمعة 29/7 وانضباط الحشد إزاء الاستفزازات من جانب مجموعات ربما تكون من القوى الأخرى وربما تكون مندسة بهدف دفع المشهد إلى العنف وغير ذلك. 

لكن في نفس الوقت فكان الأفضل أن تقتصر لغة الخطاب على الخطاب السياسي بقدر الإمكان مع التركيز على المطالب التي ذكرتها دون تمييع أو مواربة، لا مانع من خطاب شرعي يسير، لكن كان يجب في رأيي أن يكون الخطاب السياسي هو الغالب. وأتحدث عن لغة الخطاب وليس الشعارات واللافتات، فهذه أمور يعبر بها الناس عن مشاهرهم بعفوية. 

أشكرك أخي محمد على مساهمتك.

----------


## amshendy

> أخي، دعني أستوقفك للتأكد من الموضوع الذي تتحدث عنه أولاً، ثم ربما بعد ذلك نرى إن كان ثمة علاقة بين ما تتحدث عنه وبين هذا الموضوع:
> 
> الدكتور خالد سعيد تقول عنه أنه متحدث باسم الجماعة السلفية، ولا أعتقد أن ذلك صحيح، ربما هو متحدث باسم مجموعة محددة اسمها الجبهة السلفية.
> 
> تقول لا تدري إن كان بديلاً عن عاصم عبد الماجد. عاصم عبد الماجد هو المتحدث باسم الجماعة الإسلامية، وهي جماعة لا علاقة بها بأي جماعة أو تنظيم سلفي. الخلط بينهما مثل الخلط بين السلفيين والإخوان أو الخلط بين حزب التجمع والحزب الناصري. ومع وجود مشترك في الأهداف، إنما يوجد اختلافات أساسية بين منهج الجماعة الإسلامية (قبل المراجعات على الأقل) وبين المنهج السلفي. ولا أعلم سبب إصرارك على الزج باسم عاصم عبد الماجد في كل مداخلة إلا إن كان توظيفاً للانطباع السيء عنه نظراً لتصريحاته السيئة، توظيفاً الغرض منه إسقاط هذا الانطباع السيء على آخرين لتشويههم.
> 
> ثم تتفق على ضرورة تفعيل المادة الثانية من الدستور، وهي مادة مجمدة بالفعل، ثم تعتبر أن معالجة التعارض بينها وبين مواد أخرى في الدستور إن وجد كارثة. فهل بالفعل ترى ضرورة تفعيل المادة الثانية في الدستور أم لا؟
> 
> ثم تتحدث عن بقية الشعب الذي لن يرضى بتفعيل المادة الثانية بالدستور (لاحظ أني أعتبر أن تفعيل المادة ومعالجة التناقض متلازمان). من تعني أخي شندي "ببقية الشعب"؟ من هو بقية الشعب ومن يمثله؟ هذا هو مربط الفرس. إن الأزمة التي نعاني منها والتي بالفعل تهدد مسار الثورة، تكمن هنا. أن فئة قليلة تريد أن تهيمن على هذا الشعب وتفرض وصايتها عليه وتصادر إرادته باستعلاء فكري عجيب.
> ...


اخى (  الحبيب ) و ضعتها بين قوسين للتاكيد عليها 
الخلط ليس منى ربما جاء من الجزيرة مباشر لانها هى من كتبتها و هو ما نقلته  عنها و ربما كنت انتظر النفى او التاكيد 
الاهم هنا هو تطبيق المادة الثانية التى انادى بتطبيقها  فى القوانين الاعتراض هنا فيما يتعارض معها و البنود الوحيدة فى الدستور التى ستتعارض معها هى بنود الحريات.  تعالى الى حرية الصحافة و الاعلام  ما هو رايهم فيها و هذه اهم نقطة و اعتقد انه لن يقبل احد النقص من تلك الحريات 
كنت اجلس اليوم مع مجموعة من الاصدقاء و اخبرنا احدهم انهم اتو بدستور باكستان للبحث فى تطبيقه اتمنى ان اعلم صحة تلك المعلومة لانى سمعتها على سبيل الطرفة و المزاح فالدساتير تصنعها الشعوب
بالنسبة لعاصم احمد الله ان  انه ترك لديك انطباعا مثل الذى عندى و ادعو الله ان يتقبل عمرته و يهديه الر الرشد

على فكرة لا الاخوة و لا الاخوان سيحصلون او يصلون للحكم الحكم سيصل الى الفلول برعاية المجلس و سيكون الرئيس شفيق او شبيه له 
http://www.shorouknews.com/Columns/c...aspx?id=522868

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoO_D...layer_embedded

----------


## أسد

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoO_D...layer_embedded





الأخ العزيز ( شندى)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..تجربة واحدة تعلمنا اكثر من الف نصيحة
يا أخي العزيز نريد -فحسب -لغة الإنصاف والموضوعية في الطرح -فهل يعقل أن تأتي بمقطع فيديو قديم جدا -من 9 سنوات- وتسقطها علي الأحداث الحالية.. وأيضا ليست الحلقة كاملة -ثم ما أدراك بأن هذا المقطع يتكلم علي مظاهرات مصر ضد النظام  (لعله يتحدث علي مظاهرات ضد ما يفعله اليهود القتلة ضد أخواننا في فلسطين [في أحداث غزة ]- لعل الشيخ يقصد أنه يريد حلول عملية وليس مجرد مظاهرات علي الفاضي) فكرة هذا المقطع تفكرني أيضا بعلاء الأسوانى - ولكن لن أعلق أنا ..فقد علق علي المقطع أول شخص شاهده كالتالي 
(كلام الشيخ كان فى ظروف حيث كان كان العالم الأسلامى فى وضع غير الوضع الأن وظروف غير الظروف ومن المعلوم ان الفتوى تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان ومش من العقل أبدا أننا نجيب دقيقه ونقطعها ونبترها بترا من حلقه ونقول الشيخ محمد بيقول لو انت منصف فعلا تجيب كل الحلقه للناس عشان تعرف الناس حوار الشيخ من الاول وكيف كانت مسيرة الحلقه مش تبتر منها بعض الكلمات  وتضعهاا﻿ عشان تطلع الشبيخ منافق وخلاص كالذى يقول ويل للمصلين ثم يسكت وكأن العقاب للذين يقومون بأداء الصلاه وليس للذين يتخلفون عنها).... فأكتفي بهذا الرد فقط  أخي العزيز 



أخي الأستاذ// شندي 
تكفي الحكيم كلمات قليلة  ... 

وأستاذنا الفاضل // علاء زين الدين 
عذرا أن كنت تنحيت بالموضوع عن مساره الأساسى

----------


## amshendy

اخى اسد 
اشكرك لكن هذا المقطع هو اقل جزء لكى يسهل سماعه وفى الحقيقة الشيخ محمد حسان له العديد من المداخلات يرفض فيها المظاهرات كمنهج تغيير اما وجه استشهادى بها هنا اننا قريبا سنعود الى نفس الوضع السابق و كل سيقوم بنفس الدور الذى كان يقوم به من كان يرفض المظاهرات فى عهد مبارك سيرفضها فى عهد المجلس العسكرى و ستعود انت لكتابة ما كنت تكتبه قبل 25 يناير و انا ايضا فلا يغرن احدا علو الصوت فى مظاهرة جمعة ( سمها ماشئت لكى لا نختلف )  
لكن صدقنى اذا اعلن المجلس العسكرى غدا ان مصر دولة شيوعية ملحدة فلن ينزل احدا منهم لميدان التحرير و قريبا سيعلن اعلان دستورى جديد و لن يحصل ايا مما يتكلم عنه هؤلاء الشيوخ 
يا اخى من شب على شئ شاب عليه 
بالنسبة لى فقد شببت على مظاهرات و يا للعجب 17 و 18 يناير 77 
اما بالنسبة لهم فقد شابو على قل ما تشاء اخى الكريم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أستاذ سراقة. هل يمكن أن نجري حواراً هادفاً بدلاً من الحملة الدعائية التي تشنها لمجرد التهجم.

أشكرك.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي العزيز أسد،

جزاك الله خيراً على مداخلاتك البناءة، ونحن على اتفاق واضح في أكثر الأمور، ولي تحفظان.

المجلس العسكري له إيجابياته وسلبياته، وكما ذكرت من قبل فأنا ضد سياسة "الشيك على بياض". المحاكم العسكرية للمدنيين غير مقبولة، التشكيلات الوزارية وتعيينات المحافظين سيئة للغاية، وهنا يقع اللوم المشترك على عصام شرف وحكومته وعلى المجلس. التراخي مع ضباط الداخلية الذين أجرموا في حق الشعب سوءة كبيرة، ولا أتحدث عن جرائم الداخلية أثناء الثورة فقط، بل أهم من ذلك انتهاكات العهد السابق كلها، فهذه أشد وأخطر مما حدث أثناء الثورة حيث كانت السبب المباشر في إذلال الشعب وإفساد المجتمع وإخضاعه للسلطة المستبدة. المجلس ليس فقط متراخياً مع هؤلاء المجرمين، ولكننا نشاهد الضباط يمارسون ضغوطاً على أهالي الضحايا تحت سمع وبصر المجلس العسكري، ونرى ضباطاً منهم ينقلون من محافظة إلى محافظة ومن منصب إلى آخر بدلاً من عزلهم أو تجميد وظائفهم حتى تتم محاكمتهم. ثم الآن نرى المجلس العسكري يخضع للصخب الداخلي والضغوط الأمريكية ويحول موقفه من الالتزام بنتيجة الاستفتاء إلى رعاية خطة الالتفاف عليها. هذا لا ينفي الإيجابيات التي ذكرتها أنت وهي مهمة جداً.

أما عن العلماء، فإننا نجلهم ونحترهم ونوقرهم ولا يمنع ذلك من النقد البناء باحترام وموضوعية إذا كان في محله. وللأسف أرى أننا بين مهاجمين متشنجين وبين من يرفع العالم إلى درجة التنزيه عن الخطأ. 

هناك الكثير من علماء السلف من جاهد في قول الحق ومنهم من دفع ثمن ذلك غالياً ومنهم الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود والشيخ نشأت أحمد والشيخ أحمد السيسي وغيرهم كثير. والمهاجمون لا يعرفونهم لأن الإعلام المعادي للإسلام لم يذكرهم قبل الثورة كما كان يذكر إبراهيم عيسى وأيمن نور وعبد الحليم قنديل وغيرهم ممن نعترف بما بذله في محاربة للفساد والاستبداد مع الاحتفاظ بحقنا في رفض مواقفهم المعادية للتوجه الإسلامي وأساليب بعضهم غير الشريفة في ذلك. 

ثم هناك الأكثرية من العلماء الذين رأوا أن مواجهة الحاكم ستؤدي إلى تصفية الدعوة، فرأو أن تربية أجيال على أسس إسلامية سليمة هي الأولوية إلى حين تتبدل الأمور، كما رأوا أنهم يتحملون مسئولية ما يصيب الشباب من أذى ويصيب الوطن من فتن إذا وجهوا أتباعهم إلى مواجهات أمام قوة تبطش بالإسلاميين بطشاً من نوع خاص لا يذوقه غيرهم. فكانت فتاواهم بعدم المواجهة على أساس هذا الأصل الشرعي وليس على أساس تأييد الحاكم الظالم أو النظام الفاسد. وفي رأيي المتواضع، أن التصريح بهذا الموقف أفضل من بعض محاولات التبرير التي تصدر من المتحدثين باسم التيار الإسلامي والتي تبدو أحياناً كأنها مغالطات.

وهناك قلة كانت بالفعل تفتي على أساس عدم الخروج عن الحاكم وأن المظاهرات بدعة وما إلى ذلك، ومن هؤلاء من أفتى بذلك بناءً على ما استقر عليه ضميره بالفعل، والله أعلم بصحة حساباتهم. ثم هناك قلة من بين هؤلاء ممن كانوا أدوات في يد أمن الدولة والنظام ومنهم من تحول بعد الثورة إلى الهجوم على التيار الإسلامي نفسه لصالح التيارات المناهضة له وأصبحوا ضيوفاً موقرين في الفضائيات الليبرالية من أمثال محمود عامر (الذي كان أهدر دم البرادعي قبل الثورة وتبرأ منه علماء السلف في حينه) والقوصي.

----------


## amshendy

> المجلس العسكري له إيجابياته
> 
> .


اخى العزيز الاستاذ علاء بدانا نتفق فى اشياء فى ردك الاخير فانا اتفق معك تماما فيه الا فى الجزء السابق 
من يوم 25 يناير للان لم اجد ايجابية واحدة  اما اسلبيات و الجرائم ( جريمة التحريض على قتل محمد حسين فى موقعة العباسية ) فحدث ولا حرج

----------


## amshendy

خبار مصر ||حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نص وثيقة «المبادئ الأساسية للدستور» التى عرضها الدكتور على السلمى، نائب رئيس الوزراء للشؤون السياسية، على ممثلى أحزاب الوفد والحرية والعدالة والنور خلال لقاء بهم السبت، وفيما يلى نص الوثيقة:

اعتزازاً بنضالنا عبر تاريخنا من أجل الحرية والعدل والمساواة والسيادة الوطنية وسلام البشرية، واستلهاماً لما قدمناه للحضارة الإنسانية، مدركين التحديات التى تواجهنا على طري...ق بناء وتحصين دولة القانون بمقوماتها المدنية الديمقراطية الحديثة، مؤكدين أن الشعب هو مصدر السلطات، ولا ينبغى بأى حال من الأحوال المصادرة على إرادته بوضع مبادئ فوق دستورية لا تتغير، ودونما الحاجة إلى إعلان دستورى بشأنها أو غيره، حيث تكفى إرادة الشعب. وضماناً لتحقيق أهداف الثورة المصرية فى الخامس والعشرين من يناير 2011 فى الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية والعدالة الاجتماعية، واستلهاماً لروح هذه الثورة التى توحد حولها المصريون بأطيافهم المتنوعة، واحتراماً ووفاءً لأرواح شهدائها وتضحيات ونضال شعبنا العظيم فى ثوراته المتعاقبة فإننا نعلن المبادئ الأساسية لدستور الدولة المصرية الحديثة، وذلك على النحو التالى:

أولا: المبادئ الأساسية:

1- جمهورية مصر العربية دولة مدنية ديمقراطية تقوم على المواطنة وسيادة القانون، وتحترم التعددية، وتكفل الحرية والعدل والمساواة، وتكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين دون أى تمييز أو تفرقة، والشعب المصرى جزء من الأمة العربية، يعمل على تحقيق وحدتها الشاملة.

2- الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، ولغير المسلمين الاحتكام إلى شرائعهم فى أحوالهم الشخصية وشؤونهم الدينية.

3- السيادة للشعب وحده، وهو مصدر السلطات، يمارسها من خلال الاستفتاء والانتخابات النزيهة، تحت الإشراف القضائى، ووفقاً لنظام انتخابى يضمن عدالة التمثيل للمواطنين دون أى تمييز أو إقصاء.

4- النظام السياسى للدولة جمهورى ديمقراطى يقوم على التوازن بين السلطات، والتداول السلمى للسلطة، وتعدد الأحزاب السياسية وإنشائها بالإخطار، شريطة ألا تكون عضويتها على أساس دينى أو جغرافى أو عرقى أو طائفى أو فئوى أو أى مرجعية تتعارض مع الحقوق والحريات الأساسية الواردة فى هذا الإعلان.

5- سيادة القانون أساس الحكم فى الدولة، وتخضع السلطات العامة والأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة والخاصة والمواطنون جميعاً للقانون دون أى تفرقة، واستقلال القضاء ضمانة أساسية لمبدأ خضوع الدولة ومؤسساتها للقانون وتحقيق العدالة للمواطنين جميعاً.

6- يقوم الاقتصاد الوطنى على التنمية الشاملة والمستدامة التى تهدف إلى تحقيق الرفاه الاجتماعى، وتلبية الحاجات الأساسية للمواطنين، وتشجيع الاستثمار، وحماية المنافسة الحرة ومنع الممارسات الاحتكارية الضارة، وحماية المستهلك، وكفالة عدالة توزيع عوائد التنمية على المواطنين، وتلتزم الدولة بحماية الملكية العامة لمرافقها القومية وسائر ثرواتها ومواردها الطبيعية وأراضيها ومقومات تراثها الوطنى المادى والمعنوى.

7- نهر النيل شريان الحياة على أرض مصر الكنانة، وتلتزم الدولة بحسن إدارته وحمياته من التلوث والتعديات، وتعظيم الانتفاع به والحفاظ على حقوق مصر التاريخية فيه.

8- مصر جزء من القارة الأفريقية وتعمل على نهضتها وتحقيق التعاون بين شعوبها وتكامل مصالحها، وهى جزء من العالم الإسلامى تدافع عن قضاياه وتعمل على تعزيز المصالح المشتركة لشعوبه، وتعتز بدورها الأصيل فى الحضارة الإنسانية وتساهم بإيجابية فى تحقيق السلام العالمى وتعزيز مبادئ العدالة وحقوق الإنسان والتعاون بين الدول والشعوب.

9- الدولة وحدها هى التى تنشئ القوات المسلحة، وهى ملك للشعب، ومهمتها حماية أمن الوطن واستقلاله والحفاظ على وحدته وسيادته على كامل أراضيه، ولا يجوز لأى هيئة أو جماعة أو حزب إنشاء تشكيلات عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية.

ثانياً: الحقوق والحريات العامة

10- الكرامة الإنسانية حق أصيل لكل إنسان، وجميع المواطنين المصريين أحرار ومتساوون أمام القانون فى الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، ويحظر التمييز بينهم بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة أو الثروة أو المكانة الاجتماعية أو الآراء السياسية أو الإعاقة أو غير ذلك، ويجوز تقرير بعض المزايا للفئات التى تستدعى الحماية.

11- تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة، وتضمن حرية ممارسة العبادات والشعائر الدينية، وتحمى دور العبادة.

12- الجنسية المصرية حق أصيل لجميع المواطنين ولا يجوز إسقاط الجنسية أو إبعاد أى مواطن عن البلاد أو منعه من العودة إليها إلا بحكم قضائى مسبب.

13- حرية الرأى والتعبير وحرية الصحافة ووسائل الإعلام مكفولة، بما لا يمس حرمة الحياة الخاصة وحقوق الغير والمقومات الأساسية للمجتمع المصرى، ويحظر فرض الرقابة على وسائل الإعلام أو مصادرتها أو تعطيلها إلا بموجب حكم قضائى مسبب ولمدة محددة.

14- لكل إنسان الحق فى المعرفة وتداول المعلومات ونشرها وحق المشاركة فى الحياة الثقافية والفنية بمختلف أشكالها وتنوع أنشطتها، وتكفل الدولة الحريات الأكاديمية والبحث العلمى والإبداع والابتكار، وتضمن استقلال الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمى.

15- لكل إنسان الحق فى التمتع بحرمة حياته الخاصة ومراسلاته ومحادثاته الهاتفية واتصالاته الإلكترونية والمعلوماتية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال، ولا يجوز الاعتداء على حرمتها أو تقييدها أو مصادرتها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب ولمدة محددة.

16- لكل مواطن حرية الإقامة والتنقل، ولا يجوز القبض عليه أو تفتيشه أو احتجازه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته الشخصية إلا بأمر قضائى مسبق، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص فى القانون والمتهم برىء حتى تثبت إدانته فى محاكمة عادلة أمام قاضيه الطبيعى، ولا يجوز محاكمة المدنيين أمام أى قضاء استثنائى أو القضاء العسكرى إلا فى الجرائم النظامية المتصلة بالقوات المسلحة.

17- الملكية الخاصة مصونة، ولا يجوز المساس بها إلا بحكم قضائى ومقابل تعويض عادل، وتساهم الملكية الخاصة مع الملكية العامة والتعاونية فى تنمية الاقتصاد الوطنى.

18- الحق فى العمل مكفول، وتعمل الدولة على توفير فرص العمل لكل مواطن بشروط عادلة دون تمييز، وتلتزم بوضع حد أدنى للأجور يكفل للمواطن مستوى من المعيشة يتناسب وكرامته الإنسانية، ولكل مواطن حق تولى الوظائف العامة، متى توافرت فيه شروط توليها.

19- لكل مواطن الحق فى حياة آمنة، وبيئة نظيفة خالية من التلوث، والحق فى الغذاء السليم والسكن والرعاية الصحية وممارسة الرياضة، والحق فى التأمين ضد البطالة والمرض والعجز والشيخوخة وفقاً لمقتضيات العدالة والتكافل الاجتماعى.

20- لكل مواطن الحق فى التعليم، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير فرص التعليم فى مؤسساتها التعليمية بالمجان، وتعمل على ضمان جودته بهدف تعظيم الاستثمار فى الثورة البشرية، ويكون التعليم الأساسى على الأقل إلزامياً وتشرف الدولة على جميع المؤسسات التعليمية العامة والخاصة والأهلية، بما يضمن الحفاظ على الانتماء والهوية والثقافة والوطنية.

21- للمواطنين حق إنشاء النقابات والاتحادات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية، ولهم حق التجمع والتظاهر السلمى دون إخلال بحقوق الغير أو بالمبادئ والحقوق والحريات الأساسية الواردة فى هذا الإعلان.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1lY32WRnmM


تعليق من تويتر الصينية فيها لحمة و محدش هياخدها تانى 
و من عندى تعليق لن يحدث شئ و كل من سبقو فى البيان سيؤيدون و يصفقون ودمتم بخير

----------


## amshendy

http://tahyyes.blogspot.com/

----------


## أسد

> أخي العزيز أسد،
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على مداخلاتك البناءة، ونحن على اتفاق واضح في أكثر الأمور، ولي تحفظان.
> 
> المجلس العسكري له إيجابياته وسلبياته، وكما ذكرت من قبل فأنا ضد سياسة "الشيك على بياض". المحاكم العسكرية للمدنيين غير مقبولة، التشكيلات الوزارية وتعيينات المحافظين سيئة للغاية، وهنا يقع اللوم المشترك على عصام شرف وحكومته وعلى المجلس. التراخي مع ضباط الداخلية الذين أجرموا في حق الشعب سوءة كبيرة، ولا أتحدث عن جرائم الداخلية أثناء الثورة فقط، بل أهم من ذلك انتهاكات العهد السابق كلها، فهذه أشد وأخطر مما حدث أثناء الثورة حيث كانت السبب المباشر في إذلال الشعب وإفساد المجتمع وإخضاعه للسلطة المستبدة. المجلس ليس فقط متراخياً مع هؤلاء المجرمين، ولكننا نشاهد الضباط يمارسون ضغوطاً على أهالي الضحايا تحت سمع وبصر المجلس العسكري، ونرى ضباطاً منهم ينقلون من محافظة إلى محافظة ومن منصب إلى آخر بدلاً من عزلهم أو تجميد وظائفهم حتى تتم محاكمتهم. ثم الآن نرى المجلس العسكري يخضع للصخب الداخلي والضغوط الأمريكية ويحول موقفه من الالتزام بنتيجة الاستفتاء إلى رعاية خطة الالتفاف عليها. هذا لا ينفي الإيجابيات التي ذكرتها أنت وهي مهمة جداً.
> 
> أما عن العلماء، فإننا نجلهم ونحترهم ونوقرهم ولا يمنع ذلك من النقد البناء باحترام وموضوعية إذا كان في محله. وللأسف أرى أننا بين مهاجمين متشنجين وبين من يرفع العالم إلى درجة التنزيه عن الخطأ. 
> 
> هناك الكثير من علماء السلف من جاهد في قول الحق ومنهم من دفع ثمن ذلك غالياً ومنهم الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود والشيخ نشأت أحمد والشيخ أحمد السيسي وغيرهم كثير. والمهاجمون لا يعرفونهم لأن الإعلام المعادي للإسلام لم يذكرهم قبل الثورة كما كان يذكر إبراهيم عيسى وأيمن نور وعبد الحليم قنديل وغيرهم ممن نعترف بما بذله في محاربة للفساد والاستبداد مع الاحتفاظ بحقنا في رفض مواقفهم المعادية للتوجه الإسلامي وأساليب بعضهم غير الشريفة في ذلك. 
> ...


*أتفق معك في ذكرت أستاذنا علاء زين الدين*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> http://tahyyes.blogspot.com/


مع الاعتراف بشجاعتها أثناء الثورة وقبلها، لكني لا أتأثر بكل ما تكتبه نوارة نجم. رغم ذكائها وما رزقها الله من مواهب، لكن أفكارها مشوشة وتنعكس على خطاب متخبط ويعبر عن مشاعر أكثر من حقائق في كثير من الأحوال، هذا غير الابتذال واللغة الفاحشة أحياناً، وسأكتفي بهذا. 

لو راجعت ما قالته عن مقال جريدة الفتح التي أشارت إليه، ستجد مغالطات واضحة لتشويه مواقف السلفيين. مثال ذلك:




> مخطط امريكي ايه اللي نوارة كشفته؟ ايه العته اللي السلفيين كاتبينه ده؟ في جرنال اسمه الفتح، يصدر من جامع الفتح طبعا.. فتح الله دماغهم بساطور الايمان والتقوى قادر الكريم


هنا يخرج القارئ بانطباع أن جريدة الفتح ادعت زوراً أن نوارة نجم كشفت مخططاً أمريكياً. لكن لو راجعنا تقرير جريدة الفتح (وهي بالمناسبة جريدة أسبوعية لا علاقة لها بمسجد الفتح كما تجزم نوارة نجم) لو راجعنا هذا التقرير الذي تكرمت الكاتبة ووضعت لنك يدل عليه، سنجد الآتي:




> نوارة نجم تفضح مخطط البسطويسي للإيقاع بين الإخوان والجيش
> تاريخ الحدث: الإثنين، 15 أغسطس 2011
> المصدر: الفتح
> كتب - إبراهيم أباظة
> كشفت الناشطة السياسية نوارة نجم على حسابها على تويتر عن حوار دار بينها وبين المستشار هشام البسطويسي المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية حول علاقة الإخوان والجيش، وأكدت نجم أنها عندما مرت على البسطويسي في الجولة التي كانت تقوم بها للاتفاق على مبادرة إجماع وطني قال لها أن الحل هو فك الارتباط بين الجيش والإخوان من خلال تقديم عرض أفضل بصلاحيات أكثر للجيش من خلال المبادئ فوق الدستورية مما يجعل الجيش يفض اتفاقه مع الإخوان على حد روايتها.
> 
> وقالت أن بعض من كان معها اعترض على خطة البسطويسي بأن هذا سوف يفتح الباب للتدخل الأمريكي، وأن البسطويسي أجابه: "معلهش، عشر سنين.. خمس سنين.. لحد ما الارتباط اللي بين الإخوان والجيش يتفك، وحنعمل إجماع وطني بس من غير الإخوان".


التقرير يتحدث عن مخطط البسطويسي وليس عن مخطط أمريكي. فما الذي جعلها تقول "مخطط أمريكي إيه"؟ وهل يختلف ما في هذا التقرير عما أكدته نوارة نفسها في نفس التدوينة التي سخرت فيها من جريدة الفتح:




> بينما المستشار هشام البسطويسي قالنا اللي بتقولوه ده مش مهم، المهم دلوقت فك الارتباط اللي بين الاخوان والجيش من خلال اننا نقدم له وثيقة فوق دستورية ونعمل الدستور اولا وندي الجيش صلاحيات لان الجيش اللي مخوفه ان ملفاته تتفتح ولو احنا طمناه واديناه صلاحيات مش حيضطر يتحالف مع الاخوان، فتميم قال له: احنا عايزين نعمل اجماع وطني اللي بتقوله ده مش حيعمل اجماع وطني، قاله: حنعمل اجماع وطني من غير الاخوان، قاله: حضرتك واخد بالك انك كده بتفتح باب لأمريكا؟ قاله: اه.. بس شوية، عشر سنين، خمس سنين من غير الاخوان. فتميم قاله: الاخوان فصيل وطني وما ينفعش نستنثنيه، وبعدين مش حيسكتوا على اللي بتقوله ده، فقاله: يبقى يضطروا يواجهوا الجيش بقى..


ولا يختلف ذلك كثيراً عما كتبته يوم 30 يوليو:

http://tahyyes.blogspot.com/2011/07/blog-post_30.html



> رحنا للمستشار البسطويسي فقال لنا كلام كتبه بعد كده في وثيقة المواد فوق الدستورية، وان اهم حاجة دلوقت فك الارتباط ما بين الجيش والاخوان بإننا ندي الجيش صلاحيات اكبر ونعرض عليه عرض احسن من عرض الاخوان


وهو نفس ما كتبت قبل ذلك دون أن تذكر اسم البسطويسي صراحة. وذلك في تدوينة 18 يونيو:
http://tahyyes.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post_18.html

وهو نفس ما تأكد لي يوم مظاهرة 8 يوليو حين شاهدت البسطويسي على جانب الطريق ودار بيننا الحوار القصير التالي:
http://ayamalsabr.blogspot.com/2011/...g-post_10.html




> س: "السلام عليكم، أتابعك منذ موقف استقلال القضاء وأحترم جهادك كثيراً. وقد قرأت مقالك الأخير عن وضع القوات المسلحة في الدستور"
> 
> ج: "ذلك لطمئنة المجلس الأعلى (للقوات المسلحة). لفترة مؤقتة فقط.. (هنا كلام غير واضح عن بقاء المجلس في الحكم) .. ونريده أن يعمل معنا"
> 
> س: "لكن هذه المقترحات يمكن أن تكرس لحكم عسكري"
> 
> ج: "سيكون هذا شيئاً مؤقتاً فقط"
> 
> س: "يعني ليس المقصود أن يظل في الدستور الدائم بعد ذلك؟"
> ...


واضح أن الناشطة نوارة نجم تجنت عمداً على جريدة الفتح، كما أنها تجنت على السلفيين بتحميلهم مسئولية مؤامرة يحيكها آخرون، وهذا هو نمط بعض القوى الليبرالية والعلمانية منذ الحملة الإعلامية التي سبقت استفتاء 19 مارس. كل شيء جائز في سبيل الفوز في المنافسة الأيدولوجية، تكريس الإعلام وتوظيف أهداف الثورة والتحايل على نتيجة الاستفتاء ورهن مستقبل البلاد للعسكريين بالدليل الموثق والمدعم بالاعتراف، في نفس الوقت الذي تطلق فيه شائعات عن صفقات إسلامية مع القوات المسلحة ليس لها أي قرائن مادية سوى رغبة الإسلاميين في إعطاء المجلس الأعلى فرصة لتسيير الأمور للتعجيل بنقل السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية.

العجيب أن يهرع الجميع في إدانة الإسلاميين بناءً على الشائعات ويتجاهلون الصفقات الحقيقية والبالغة الخطورة التي تعقد مع العسكريين.

أخي شندي، أناشدك كما ناشدتك من قبل وغيرك من الشباب المخلص المتحمس. مطلوب استراحة محارب تنظر أثناءها نظرة استراتيجية إلى الصورة الكبيرة وتتبين من هو الأحرص على الوطن وتتبين الطريق الأفضل الذي يحول دون إهدار هذه الثورة العظيمة التي أنجزناها جميعاً.

----------


## amshendy

صور الحائط
6a.n.n | شبكة 6 ابريل
أهم ما جاء فى اجتماع المجلس العسكرى والذى انتهى منذ قليل

* ا...لمجلس العسكرى | أى شخص سوف يتجاوز الحدود من الان سوف يُعاقب أمام المحاكم العسكرية

* المجلس العسكرى | المحاكم العسكرية لن تُلغى لانها تحافظ على كيان الوطن

* المجلس العسكرى | أى شخص سوف يعمل على تفريق الجيش والشعب سوف يلقى عقوبات رادعة

* المجلس العسكرى | الحرية لها حدود والحرية لها أنياب والديمقراطية أيضاً

* المجلس العسكرى | النيابة االعسكرية سوف تُصدر أحكاماً رادعة ضد كل من تُسول له نفسه ان يهدد المجلس العسكرى او الجيش المصرى و يُخطأ فى حق الوطن

* المجلس العسكرى | الفترة القادمة هى فترة الجيش

* المجلس العسكرى | من حق القضاء أن يُوقف بث الجلسات كيفما يشاء ووقتما يشاء

* المجلس العسكرى | تحذير لجميع القنوات الفضائية من التواطؤ من أى من القوى السياسية ضد مصلحة البلاد

----------


## amshendy

اخى الكبير الاستاذ علاء ذكرت لكم من قبل ان الاخوان او السلفيين لن يصلو الى الحكم و هذا يتحقق الان  و اصر على انه بسبب انفصال الاخوان و استعجالهم على جلد الدب الذى لم يصطاده احد و هاهو الدب ياكلهم جميعا و دخول السلفيين على الخط بغشومية و بدون فهم من بعضهم 
و اؤكد لسيادتكم ان القادم هم فلول الوطنى و لاحظ اخى الكبير ان الفترة القادمة هى فترة الجيش
لعلك اخى لاحظت اكتساح السيد عمر سليمان لاستفتاء الرئاسة 
اخيرا اخى علاء كنت اقرا ما تكتبه و مايكتبه الجميع و اتابعه و احاول جاهدا لكنى متاكد ان السادة الاخوان و السادة السلفيين لم يقراو او يفهمو ما يحدث  او ان بعضهم كما كنت اقول انهم عملاء امن الدولة و تصبح نواره نجم بمشاعرها اصدق كثيرا من السادة الاخوان اصحاب الخبرة مع جمال و السادات و من قبلهم الملك و من بعدهم مبارك و اكثر صدقا من المسلم الكيس الفطن 
و لاتلومنى اخى علاء و تحملنى المسئولية بان اصحاب فكرة الدستور اولا هم من سببو الالتفاف على الثورة 
مشكلة السلفيين الصادق منهم  انهم لم يتابعو اخبار مايقال و اخرها صفحة خالد سعيد التى تنشر من مدة الاخبار التاريخية من 52 و بعدها

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي شندي. لا الإخوان ولا السلفيون كانوا يبتغون الوصول إلى الحكم. 

لم أقل راحة، لكن قلت استراحة محارب. يعني وقفة أثناء المعركة لإعادة الشحن ثم المعاودة بقوة جديدة وذهن أقدر على رؤية مسرح العمليات وتقييم الخطة.

وأخيراً افتراضاتك عن الآخرين كثيرة جداً. تُرى، هل تبني رؤيتك على أساس أن كل هذه الافتراضات حقائق؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> ا
> و لاتلومنى اخى علاء و تحملنى المسئولية بان اصحاب فكرة الدستور اولا هم من سببو الالتفاف على الثورة


لا ألومك شخصياً. لكن المسار بدأ ينحرف حين نظر البعض إلى التعديلات الدستورية قبل الاستفتاء ووجدوا انتخابات في سبتمبر، فصاحوا "مفيش حد منظم غير الإخوان" (وأضافوا الحزب الوطني لزوم التدليس والتلبيس). وهنا فقط بدأ الكلام عن سقوط الدستور وتأجيل الانتخابات إلخ. وهنا تحولت الثورة إلى معركة انتخابية سابقة لأوانها، ثم أفرز ذلك الصراع الذي كان تحت السطح على هوية البلاد، إما علمانية أو إسلامية. وظل الاستقطاب يتصاعد منذ هذه اللحظة. وكان الأجدر هو الإسراع بالانتخابات ونقل السلطة لا العكس. ثم يكون الحراك والمنافسة بعد ذلك سياسياً بين مدنيين بعد إعادة بناء دولة جديدة خالية من النظام السابق.

إلى جانب ذلك، فكل ما سبق يدل على الطرف الذي أغرى الجيش بالمكوث بالدليل وليس بالكلام المرسل.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> صور الحائط
> 6a.n.n | شبكة 6 ابريل
> أهم ما جاء فى اجتماع المجلس العسكرى والذى انتهى منذ قليل
> 
> * ا...لمجلس العسكرى | أى شخص سوف يتجاوز الحدود من الان سوف يُعاقب أمام المحاكم العسكرية
> 
> * المجلس العسكرى | المحاكم العسكرية لن تُلغى لانها تحافظ على كيان الوطن
> 
> * المجلس العسكرى | أى شخص سوف يعمل على تفريق الجيش والشعب سوف يلقى عقوبات رادعة
> ...


هذا للأسف هو لسان حال المجلس الأعلى في الفترة الأخيرة. 

لكن أستبعد أن يكون صرح بهذه التصريحات بالفعل. ولم أجد أي مصدر موثوق لما جاء في الخبر.

بل تزيد شكوكي حين أجد أن النص الأصلي ورد -مع ادعاء الانفراد بالخبر- في صفحة المحامين المدافعين عن مبارك على الفيس بوك:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## قلم رصاص

لقد جعلونا نخجل مما يجب أن نفخر به.. ونفخر بما يجب أن نخجل منه

وهكذا.. يحاول كلاب النار أن يجعلونا نخجل من المطالبة بتطبيق الشريعة..
يحاول السفلة أن يجللونا بالعار لأننا نطالب بتطبيق الشريعة.. رغم أنهم لم ينبح منهم كلب ولا وسوس شيطان ولا اعترض خنزير عندما صرح الأنبا شنودة أنه إذا اختلف الدستور والقانون والإنجيل فإنه سيطبق الإنجيل.. وأنه لا توجد قوة في الأرض تستطيع إرغامه على مخالفة الإنجيل..
قال ذلك فلم يعترض شيطان من شياطين الإنس..
ورفعت أعلام أمريكا وإسرائيل فلم يعترض كلب ولا شيطان ولا سافل..
وهوجم الإسلام على فضائحيات المخدرات والدعارة فلم يعترض كلب ولا شيطان ولا سافل..

----------


## سراقة

> لقد جعلونا نخجل مما يجب أن نفخر به.. ونفخر بما يجب أن نخجل منه
> 
> وهكذا.. يحاول كلاب النار أن يجعلونا نخجل من المطالبة بتطبيق الشريعة..
> يحاول السفلة أن يجللونا بالعار لأننا نطالب بتطبيق الشريعة.. رغم أنهم لم ينبح منهم كلب ولا وسوس شيطان ولا اعترض خنزير عندما صرح الأنبا شنودة أنه إذا اختلف الدستور والقانون والإنجيل فإنه سيطبق الإنجيل.. وأنه لا توجد قوة في الأرض تستطيع إرغامه على مخالفة الإنجيل..
> قال ذلك فلم يعترض شيطان من شياطين الإنس..
> ورفعت أعلام أمريكا وإسرائيل فلم يعترض كلب ولا شيطان ولا سافل..
> وهوجم الإسلام على فضائحيات المخدرات والدعارة فلم يعترض كلب ولا شيطان ولا سافل..



برافوا عليك . اخلاق اخلاق يعنى 
هى دى الاخلاق الاسلاميه الجديده انك تصف البشر ايا ان كان بالكلاب والخنازير وتحتقر خلق الله لمجرد انهم يعارضوك 
يعنى هل تقبل ان اقول مثلا على سبيل المثال 
كانت فين الكلاب المتأسلمه دى لما المنسيحيين احرقوا الجوامع والمصاحف 
كانت فين الكلاب الضاله دى من الانتهاكات الاخيرة للمسيحيين فى الاسكندريه للمسلمين ولم تسلم حتى منهم الماره 
وعشان تمر عليهم لازم تدارى المصحف ال محطوط على طبلون العربيه عشان تعدى منهم 
كانت فين الكلاب الضاله دى لما اعتدوا على المسلمات فى الشوارع وخلع ليهم الحجاب واغتصاب الكثير منهم ولم يسلم منهم حتى اطفال المسلمين 
كانوا فين الحقراء دول لما المسيحين ضربوا بنت مسلمه بالمطوة ايضا فى الاسكندريه عشان بترتدى الحجاب 
كانوا فين احقر خلق الله دول لما المسيحيين ال انتوا بتقول عليهم اتباع الخنازير دول نازلين فى منتدياتهم سب وقذف للدين الاسلامى والتعدى اربعه وعشرين ساعه على رسول الله والقران ومازاوا الى الان 
ممكن تخش على منتدياتهم وتشوف مع الرغم انك عارف كويس ايه ال بيحصل 
الهجوم من الكلاب المتأسلمه دى بس على المسلمين الموحدين بالله واتهامهم الصبح وبليل وبالكفر 
ايه رايك 
هل تقبل الاسلوب ده ولا هتكفرنى انا كمان وتشفلى شويه اتهامات جديده 
كانت فين الكلاب الضاله دى لما قس امريكى احرق القران واشعل النار فيه 
كانوا فين اسفل خلق الله دول لما شنوده واتباعه خطفوا المسلمات وعذبوهم فى الاديرة ومتواجدين الى اليوم بيتم تعذيبهم وتركتوا المسلمات ليهم الى الان 
الكلاب دى مكانها الطبيعلى السجون والمعتقلات مش الشارع عشان يكفوا عن تشويه الاسلام

----------


## قلم رصاص

اسكت ياروبيضة

انا بشتم المنافقين و العلمانيين والادينيين

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أين ذهبت "اللهم أني صائم"

----------


## سراقة

> اسكت ياروبيضة
> 
> انا بشتم المنافقين و العلمانيين والادينيين


ان طلع العيب من اهل العيب مش ممكن يبقى عيب 
اتفه خلق الله يصف الناس من غير ما يعرفهم بالرويضة هل تعرف معناها الاول ايها الحقير 
طيب رد على ما قلته لماذا سكتم ايها الكلاب الضاله على من فعلوا بالاسلام ما كتبت 
انتم بدعه على الاسلام وكل بدعه ضلاله وكل ضلاله فى النار 
من اين اتيتم انتم وما هو الرجل الذى بعث فيكم . مسيلمه أم ابو جهل

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أرجو من الجميع التزام حواراً بناءً والبعد عن التنابذ. 
والكلام موجه لمن يتفق معي في الرأي ومن يختلف على حد سواء.



_

----------


## قلم رصاص

> ان طلع العيب من اهل العيب مش ممكن يبقى عيب 
> اتفه خلق الله يصف الناس من غير ما يعرفهم بالرويضة هل تعرف معناها الاول ايها الحقير 
> طيب رد على ما قلته لماذا سكتم ايها الكلاب الضاله على من فعلوا بالاسلام ما كتبت 
> انتم بدعه على الاسلام وكل بدعه ضلاله وكل ضلاله فى النار 
> من اين اتيتم انتم وما هو الرجل الذى بعث فيكم . مسيلمه أم ابو جهل


انت تهاجم الاسلام في صورة ابي جهل ومسيلمه وعبدالله ابن سلول

امثالك هم الذين يذيدون المسلمين تمسك وحميه للدين

انا لانتسب لاي فصيل  اسلامي ولكني افخر باني ابن الاسلام

انت حصرت الاسلام في اشخاص وجعلتهم حجه لهجوم شرس علي الاسلام نفسه وتخفي ورائهم حقدك علي الاسلام

لوكان عندك رجوله اوايمان بقضيتك اظهر انتمائك وقول انك شيوعي اولاديني 

امثالك هم سبب سعادتي وفخري باني مسلم

اتوقع انك مثل الشخص الذي قال عنه الاخ علاء انه كان يرقص بهستريه في التحرير علي تكبيرات الاسلامين 

بصراحه اتمني تكون امامي الان هاصرعك بقلم وشلوط فقط

 والله ماينفع معاكم غير كدا لانكم جيفه نتنه 

اتعجب من صبر الصالحين عليكم والاستمرار في الحوار معكم وانتم منافقين نفاقكم واضح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بارك الله فيكم 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين ::

----------


## amshendy

> بارك الله فيكم 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


فى رايك كيف وصلنا الى ....................
 و كل عام و انت بخير

----------


## سراقة

> انت تهاجم الاسلام في صورة ابي جهل ومسيلمه وعبدالله ابن سلول
> 
> امثالك هم الذين يذيدون المسلمين تمسك وحميه للدين
> 
> انا لانتسب لاي فصيل  اسلامي ولكني افخر باني ابن الاسلام
> 
> انت حصرت الاسلام في اشخاص وجعلتهم حجه لهجوم شرس علي الاسلام نفسه وتخفي ورائهم حقدك علي الاسلام
> 
> لوكان عندك رجوله اوايمان بقضيتك اظهر انتمائك وقول انك شيوعي اولاديني 
> ...





انا لم اهاجم الاسلام لسبب لانى مسلم وموحد بالله . ادينى افصحت عن دينى اهو 
افصح انته بقى عن دينك الحقيقى . انا اهاجم من يتنسبون للاسلام زورا وبهتانا كامثالك 
انته بتدعى انك مسلم والدليل هذه السفاله التى نراها فى الحوار التى تتبرء منها كل الاديان وبخاصه الاسلام 
بمعنى ان الاسلام يدعو الى الموعظه الحسنه . والحكمه . هل ما تفعله الان من سفاله تمد للموعظه الحسنه بشىء او باى حكمه ايا ان كانت 
حتى الادينين والمجوس وعباد البقر وعباد ابليس نفسه لم نرى منهم هذه الوقاحه فى الحوار 
فاذا كان غرضك انك تسوء للاسلام فى صورة مسلم حتى يخرج منه المسلمون فاته واهم . لان الله عز وجل حافظ دينه الى يوم يبعثون 
أما المسلم الحقيقى نراه يتعامل مع اعداء الاسلام بكل عزة واحترام حتى يبين للخارجين على الاسلام ومن يتحاور معهم ان للاسلام عزة وكرامه ويحببهم فيه 
أما وصلات الردح التى تتعامل بها فى الحوار فهى تنم عن بيئه ترعرعت بها 
لما لم ترد وكررتها مرتين على الاسئله التى طرحتها وتفضل الشرشحه على الاجابه عليها وتستمر بالهروب منها بهذه الوقاحه للهروب من الاجابه 
وساعطيك فرصه اخرى للاجابه على ما طرحت 
مع انى واثق انك ستعود الى وصلات الردح مجددا وهذا اخرك 
ولو استمريت سالقنك درسا لم تنساه ياتباع مسيلمه الكذاب وانا على يقين ايضا انك بعد ما القنك الدرس ستتجنبنى تحت مصطلاحات اخرى جاهزة تستعملونها 
استمر وسترى العجب

----------


## سراقة

> برافوا عليك . اخلاق اخلاق يعنى 
> هى دى الاخلاق الاسلاميه الجديده انك تصف البشر ايا ان كان بالكلاب والخنازير وتحتقر خلق الله لمجرد انهم يعارضوك 
> يعنى هل تقبل ان اقول مثلا على سبيل المثال 
> كانت فين الكلاب المتأسلمه دى لما المنسيحيين احرقوا الجوامع والمصاحف 
> كانت فين الكلاب الضاله دى من الانتهاكات الاخيرة للمسيحيين فى الاسكندريه للمسلمين ولم تسلم حتى منهم الماره 
> وعشان تمر عليهم لازم تدارى المصحف ال محطوط على طبلون العربيه عشان تعدى منهم 
> كانت فين الكلاب الضاله دى لما اعتدوا على المسلمات فى الشوارع وخلع ليهم الحجاب واغتصاب الكثير منهم ولم يسلم منهم حتى اطفال المسلمين 
> كانوا فين الحقراء دول لما المسيحين ضربوا بنت مسلمه بالمطوة ايضا فى الاسكندريه عشان بترتدى الحجاب 
> كانوا فين احقر خلق الله دول لما المسيحيين ال انتوا بتقول عليهم اتباع الخنازير دول نازلين فى منتدياتهم سب وقذف للدين الاسلامى والتعدى اربعه وعشرين ساعه على رسول الله والقران ومازاوا الى الان 
> ...




لالمرة الثالثه جاوب على ما طرحت 
هتجاوب ولا هتهرب بشرشحه سوق العبور

----------


## قلم رصاص

> لالمرة الثالثه جاوب على ما طرحت 
> هتجاوب ولا هتهرب بشرشحه سوق العبور


اسئله ايه الي اجاوب عليها 

هو انت عارف تسئل 

انت جايب كلمه من الشرق وكلمه من الغرب

انت عايز المسلمين تعمل ايه لمعتوة حرق المصحف

اما بالنسبه لحرق الكنائس كل دي كانت تصرفات امن الدوله وفلوله

انت فاهم حاجة 

وبعدين اي تصرف عنف من جانب المسلمين ضد النصاري او النصاري ضد المسلمين يجب ان يحول للقضاء خصوصا في قضيه 

المسلمات الي في الاديره

لاننا لانريد ان تكون غابه وعنف متبادل

انت تسئل عن الذين يضعون المصاحف في سيارتهم

انت اصلا معقد من شكل المصحف داخل السيارة وبتثيرك مظاهر التدين وبتحزن من كدا

الموضوع انه عندك هلع انت ومن علي شاكلتك من مساحه الحريه التي اعطيت للمصرين خصوصا الاسلامين

انا متئكد انك نادم علي الثورة لانه بسببها انشئت احزاب اسلاميه وهايكون لهم اغلبيه برلمانيه

امثالك يتمنو ان تحتل البلد بحيث ان لاياتي في الحكم اسلامين

لو رجعنا لاول مشاركه لي هتجد اني لم اوجه لك اي كلام بصفه شخصيه 

انت من هاجمني ووجهت سبك لي انا كنت اهاجم الشيوعيين والادينين انت اخذت الكلام لك

وغملت زي المثل الي بيقول الي علي راسه بطحه بيحسس عليها وتقريبا راسك مشوه



انا لااتواجد علي النت كثيرا وابتعد عنه بقدر المستطاع و من مساويء حديثي معك انك جعلتني ادخل شبه يوميا لكي انتظر 

ردودك العقيمه

 فأذا تغيبت عن ردي القادم عليك فهذا من حظك

الاخ احمد ناصر بعث لي رساله خاصه بسببك اشكره عليها

واحتراما له وللمشاركين بالموضوع اخترت كلماتي معك الان بقدر المستطاع والله المستعان

----------


## سراقة

أى خدمه ياحج احمد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخواى العزيزان قلم رصاص وسراقة
أشكركما وإن كنت أرجو أن نفتح قلوبنا لبعضنا البعض
إنما المؤمنون إخوة

وأعود لأخى علاء زين الدين بسؤال أرجو أن يجيبنى عليه إذا شاء
هل هناك أى إحتمال فى ظل ما يجرى الآن أن نصل مرة أخرى لجمعة شبيهة بجمعة 29 يوليو؟

----------


## amshendy

> إنما المؤمنون إخوة
> 
> وأعود لأخى علاء زين الدين بسؤال أرجو أن يجيبنى عليه إذا شاء
> هل هناك أى إحتمال فى ظل ما يجرى الآن أن نصل مرة أخرى لجمعة شبيهة بجمعة 29 يوليو؟


 اخى  الحبيب كل عام و انت بخير 
اجيبك على السؤال اقتربنا من جمعة 18 نوفمبر و الحمد لله من قبل و من بعدو بالرغم من اقتراب موعد الانتخابات  فلقد اكتشف البعض انهم كانو فى وهم او كانو يكذبون انفسهم و انهم تمت سرقتهم و النصب عليهم 
و الان ارى اغلب سهام الكلمات توجه الى الاتجاه الصحيح فلم تعد توجه بنفس الصوت العالى و الصراخ الى العلمانى او الليبرالى او الخائن  ولكن اطلق عليها اسم و ثيقة الفتنة 
اى انها فتنة بين قوى الشعب 
و عن نفسى اترقب اسبوع بعد العيد لانه سيحدث به تصعييد كبير او عملية تهدئة و اماتة كبييرة للاوضاع و محاولة اشعال تطاحن انتخابات بين الاحزاب ليكسب من يصنع الفتنة 
ملاحظة اخيرة ساهم المجلس العسكرى فى اتجاه الناخبين بشدة للاخوان للهروب من الحكم العسكرى لانهم الاكثر تنظيما 
هذا اهدا الفيديوهات و الفيديو للشيخ راغب السرجانى و هو محسوب على الاخوان 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SxmJ7MmvBc

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى  الحبيب كل عام و انت بخير 
> اجيبك على السؤال اقتربنا من جمعة 18 نوفمبر و الحمد لله من قبل و من بعدو بالرغم من اقتراب موعد الانتخابات  فلقد اكتشف البعض انهم كانو فى وهم او كانو يكذبون انفسهم و انهم تمت سرقتهم و النصب عليهم 
> و الان ارى اغلب سهام الكلمات توجه الى الاتجاه الصحيح فلم تعد توجه بنفس الصوت العالى و الصراخ الى العلمانى او الليبرالى او الخائن  ولكن اطلق عليها اسم و ثيقة الفتنة 
> اى انها فتنة بين قوى الشعب 
> و عن نفسى اترقب اسبوع بعد العيد لانه سيحدث به تصعييد كبير او عملية تهدئة و اماتة كبييرة للاوضاع و محاولة اشعال تطاحن انتخابات بين الاحزاب ليكسب من يصنع الفتنة 
> ملاحظة اخيرة ساهم المجلس العسكرى فى اتجاه الناخبين بشدة للاخوان للهروب من الحكم العسكرى لانهم الاكثر تنظيما 
> هذا اهدا الفيديوهات و الفيديو للشيخ راغب السرجانى و هو محسوب على الاخوان 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SxmJ7MmvBc


أخى الحبيب أحمد
أستمع الآن إلى الفيديو
وأعتقد أن الإجابة على السؤال الذى سألته لأخى الحبيب علاء زين الدين والذى أوحشنى كثيرا وأتمنى عودته مرة أخرى للمشاركة بالقاعة
وهل ستتكرر جمعة 29 يوليو مرة أخرى
أعتقد أن هذه الجمعة سوف تتكرر إن لم تكن فى يوم 18 نوفمبر القادم ففى وقت لاحق
فتلك الجمعة ستأتى إن عاجلا أو آجلا
المجلس العسكرى هو الوحيد القادر على عدم حدوث هذه الجمعة..فالكرة فى ملعبه
لكنه قد يفقد هذه الكرة إن لم يستطيع تمريرها سريعا
ووقتها لن تعود الكرة إلى حوزته مرة أخرى

----------


## amshendy

> ووقتها لن تعود الكرة إلى حوزته مرة أخرى


ضحكت كثيرا عندما قرات ردك فى موضوع نص وثيقة على السلمى عندما عندما وجهت لهم الكلام قائلا عقلك فى راسك تعرف خلاصك

للاسف التصرفات خارج العقل نرى اشخاص لم يعلمو ان الشعب تغير نفس الاسلوب العقيم صدقنى  اخجل ان اتعامل بهذا الاسلوب مع ابنى 
نفس اسلوب اللجنة الالكترونية الذى اوصلهم الى ما هم فيه يكررونه نفس اسلوب وزير الاعلام و التلفزيون و اغلاق القنوات و الضغط على اصحابها و المقدمين و المعدين نفس طريقة الايقاع بين الاحزاب نفس طريقة الاحزاب الكرتونية اليوم خرج واحد اسمه محمد عبد العال على ما اعتقد تصور انه رئيس حزب من الاحزاب القديمة  و لا اتذكر اسمه و اسم حزبه يعلن ان من يخرج 18 نوفمبر هو خائن 

سؤالى لك اخى تفتكر ان دى كورة و الا طوبه و  ده عقل والا ............

http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...17927444953416

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ضحكت كثيرا عندما قرات ردك فى موضوع نص وثيقة على السلمى عندما عندما وجهت لهم الكلام قائلا عقلك فى راسك تعرف خلاصك
> 
> للاسف التصرفات خارج العقل نرى اشخاص لم يعلمو ان الشعب تغير نفس الاسلوب العقيم صدقنى  اخجل ان اتعامل بهذا الاسلوب مع ابنى 
> نفس اسلوب اللجنة الالكترونية الذى اوصلهم الى ما هم فيه يكررونه نفس اسلوب وزير الاعلام و التلفزيون و اغلاق القنوات و الضغط على اصحابها و المقدمين و المعدين نفس طريقة الايقاع بين الاحزاب نفس طريقة الاحزاب الكرتونية اليوم خرج واحد اسمه محمد عبد العال على ما اعتقد تصور انه رئيس حزب من الاحزاب القديمة  و لا اتذكر اسمه و اسم حزبه يعلن ان من يخرج 18 نوفمبر هو خائن 
> 
> سؤالى لك اخى تفتكر ان دى كورة و الا طوبه و  ده عقل والا ............
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...17927444953416


 لا يمكننى الحكم أخى أحمد
فمن الطبيعى أن المجلس العسكرى سيتعرض لهجمات عديدة
من أطراف عديدة
منها من يريد الخير لمصر ومنهم من يريد تحقيق مصالح شخصية ومنهم من لا يريد لمصر إلا الشر
لايمكن التعويل على الأقوال أبدا
لكن التصرفات والفعل هو الذى سيبين النوايا الحسنة من النوايا الشريرة

----------


## amshendy

> اؤكد مرة اخرى ايمانى بانه لن يحدث شئ مطلقا و لن يستلم الاخوة الحكم و ان الاخوان من الفلول سيتسلمون الحكم


يحدث ماتوقعناة 
ومبروك  للاخوان على افشال الثورة ومبروك عليكم عشة الفراخ اللى هيكاكو فيها و المجلس يعمل اللى هو عاوزة

----------


## amshendy

> يحدث ماتوقعناة 
> ومبروك  للاخوان على افشال الثورة ومبروك عليكم عشة الفراخ اللى هيكاكو فيها و المجلس يعمل اللى هو عاوزة


اللهم ارحم والدى و والدتى التى كانت تقول دائما : " من لا يرى العواقب ليس له فى الدهر صاحب "
و الحمد لله الذى الهمنا ان نرى ما يحدث الان  و ما سيحدث غدا

----------


## amshendy

> اخى الكبير الاستاذ علاء ذكرت لكم من قبل ان الاخوان او السلفيين لن يصلو الى الحكم و هذا يتحقق الان  و اصر على انه بسبب انفصال الاخوان و استعجالهم على جلد الدب الذى لم يصطاده احد و هاهو الدب ياكلهم جميعا و دخول السلفيين على الخط بغشومية و بدون فهم من بعضهم 
> و اؤكد لسيادتكم ان القادم هم فلول الوطنى و لاحظ اخى الكبير ان الفترة القادمة هى فترة الجيش
> لعلك اخى لاحظت اكتساح السيد عمر سليمان لاستفتاء الرئاسة 
> اخيرا اخى علاء كنت اقرا ما تكتبه و مايكتبه الجميع و اتابعه و احاول جاهدا لكنى متاكد ان السادة الاخوان و السادة السلفيين لم يقراو او يفهمو ما يحدث  او ان بعضهم كما كنت اقول انهم عملاء امن الدولة و تصبح نواره نجم بمشاعرها اصدق كثيرا من السادة الاخوان اصحاب الخبرة مع جمال و السادات و من قبلهم الملك و من بعدهم مبارك و اكثر صدقا من المسلم الكيس الفطن 
> و لاتلومنى اخى علاء و تحملنى المسئولية بان اصحاب فكرة الدستور اولا هم من سببو الالتفاف على الثورة 
> مشكلة السلفيين الصادق منهم  انهم لم يتابعو اخبار مايقال و اخرها صفحة خالد سعيد التى تنشر من مدة الاخبار التاريخية من 52 و بعدها


اسالكم الفاتحة لوالدتى و والدى

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> اسالكم الفاتحة لوالدتى و والدى


أسأل الله أن يغفر لوالدك ووالدتك ولجميع المسلمين. 

أما عما ذكرته من ضياع الثورة. نحن نقرأ الأحداث بطرق مختلفة جداً. واضح أن الإخوان هم الأمل الوحيد وخط الدفاع الأخير في إنقاذ الثورة وبالنظر للمواقف السابقة، فمع اعتبار أن كل الناس تخطئ، لكن لو كانت بقية القوى أظهرت تعاوناً أكثر مع الإخوان بدلاً من تشويههم وتشويه مجلس الشعب بالباطل، لما كنا وصلنا لما نحن فيه.

----------


## amshendy

> الحمد لله تعالى الذى فتح  مصر   يوم الجمعة الموافق  29 /7 على يد كل من الشيخ عاصم عبد الماجد و اخيه الشيخ عبد المنعم الشحات و الشيخ عبود الزمر  و ابن عمه طارق ابن الزمر برضه مش ابن زياد و نصرهم  على كل من فى مصر من الشعب الباغى الكافر فى موقعة التحرير ميدان ( دون المعنى ) مكبرين  مهلليلين يا مشير يامشير الف تحية من التحرير  و لم لا فهو ولى الامر  و المسؤل عن الامن ( الوطنى ) الذى يسعى الكثيرمن المشايخ الى رؤساء الجامعات الى رضاه ( اعنى الامن الوطنى ) و ليس المشير فالمشير كاخيه المخلوع و لى الامر و يجب علينا طاعته بحكم هؤلاء و ان جلد ظهرك او سرق مالك  يبقى يعنى ايه اما يسرقو حتة ثورة 
> و ادعو الله ان يفتح لكم باب العقل و ينير لكم البصيرة لترو حقيقة مايحدث فى مصر الحبيبة و اضاعتكم للتورة التى دفعنا نحن فيها الدماء و كنتم انتم  و السادة الاشراف السابق ذكرهم فى اول المداخلة مع باقة منتقاه من شيوخ امن الدولة  تكفروننا ايضا لخروجنا على الحاكم و اعلمو جيدا ان فترة العشق و الوفاق بين الاخوان و عبد الناصر كانت سنتين مر مهم الان 6 شهور 
> ادعو الله  يهدى شيوخ امن الدولة و شيوخ المجلس العسكرى و الذين سعو فى افساد قضايا المتظاهرين بجمع الاموال الى اسر الشهداء من المسلمين  و فى حقيقة الامر كانت تجمع لدفع الدية  
> و فى النهاية سنعود للجهاد مرة اخرى ضد الفساد و سيرجع شيوخ امن الدولة لاخذ الاذن و سيعود من  الاخوان و السلفيين الى حالتهم من تهور  كان فى السجن فهو فيه و من كان فى تجارة او فى الخارج فسيرجع الى مكانه


و دى كمان 
ياريت اخى ناصر يثبت االموضوع ده و يخليه تثبيت دائم  للعبرة و العظة للشعوب الاخرى 
و للشعب المصرى علشان يتذكره بعد 200 سنة زى ما بنتذكر ثورة عرابى الان

----------


## علاء زين الدين

واضح جداً أي روح هي التي أفسدت الثورة. بدلاً من التركيز والتعبئة على التحدي الذي أمامنا هناك من يريد أن يزيد الشقاق والخلافات في أخطر لحظة على الثورة وعلى مستقبل مصر.

----------


## amshendy

> واضح جداً أي روح هي التي أفسدت الثورة. بدلاً من التركيز والتعبئة على التحدي الذي أمامنا هناك من يريد أن يزيد الشقاق والخلافات في أخطر لحظة على الثورة وعلى مستقبل مصر.


hoى العزيز الاستاذ علاء اتفق معك تماااااااما 
الروح المتعالية التى تقل لنا هتنتخبونا و الا تنتخبو شفيق القاتل 
روح الاحزاب التى تؤيد مرسى الان بتشجيع من  العسكرى و امن الدولة لتخرج بعد ذلك ليقول لنا ان الانتخابات نزيهة و لا حق لنا فى التظاهر احتجاجا على فوز شفيق

----------


## علاء زين الدين

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> واضح جداً أي روح هي التي أفسدت الثورة. بدلاً من التركيز والتعبئة على التحدي الذي أمامنا هناك من يريد أن يزيد الشقاق والخلافات في أخطر لحظة على الثورة وعلى مستقبل مصر.


كل ما أرجوه أخى الحبيب علاء أن نخلف مرة واحدة ظن المجلس العسكرى
وألا يحركنا مثل العرائس
كل من يريد أن يقاطع الإنتخابات فليقاطعها
لكن أرجو ألا يتحدث بعد ذلك عن دماء الشهداء لأن من سيقاطع الإنتخابات ولن يدعم مرسى فى مواجهة شفيق فسيكون أول من باع دماء الشهداء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى العزيز الاستاذ علاء اتفق معك تماااااااما 
> الروح المتعالية التى تقل لنا هتنتخبونا و الا تنتخبو شفيق القاتل 
> روح الاحزاب التى تؤيد مرسى الان بتشجيع من  العسكرى و امن الدولة لتخرج بعد ذلك ليقول لنا ان الانتخابات نزيهة و لا حق لنا فى التظاهر احتجاجا على فوز شفيق


الحكاية يا أبوحميد  ببساطة أنك تقول أن الإنتخابات ستزور لصالح شفيق
هل نقاطع الإنتخابات لتسهيل عملية التزوير؟
أم نذهب لإنتخاب مرسى حتى نصعب عليهم على الأقل التزوير؟
هل تزوير مليون صوت أسهل
أم تزوير أكثر من سبعة ملايين صوت؟
على الأقل تزوير عدد كبير من الأصوات سيكون من السهل كشفه وفضحه
ويكون مبرر لإندلاع الثورة من جديد
أما مقاطعة الإنتخابات ليفوز شفيق بتزوير بسيط لا يمكن كشفه سيعطى الشرعية لشفيق
وسيقولون إن الناس تتظاهر ضد الأغلبية
مما سيعطى مبرر قوى للقمع والإعتقالات والتعذيب
كل من هو فى صف الثورة سيتم قمعه وليس الإخوان ولا السلفيين فقط
أما المسيحيين فسيكونون هم أول ضحايا شفيق
لأنه سيدبر مجزرة ومذبحة رهيبة لهم ثم سيلصقها بالتيار السياسى الإسلامى
ومن ثم سيستدير لينهش لحوم كل القوى الثورية الأخرى ولن يبقى سوى على الأحزاب الكرتونية كحزب التجمع على سبيل المثال

----------


## amshendy

> الحكاية يا أبوحميد  ببساطة أنك تقول أن الإنتخابات ستزور لصالح شفيق
> هل نقاطع الإنتخابات لتسهيل عملية التزوير؟
> أم نذهب لإنتخاب مرسى حتى نصعب عليهم على الأقل التزوير؟
> هل تزوير مليون صوت أسهل
> أم تزوير أكثر من سبعة ملايين صوت؟
> على الأقل تزوير عدد كبير من الأصوات سيكون من السهل كشفه وفضحه
> ويكون مبرر لإندلاع الثورة من جديد
> أما مقاطعة الإنتخابات ليفوز شفيق بتزوير بسيط لا يمكن كشفه سيعطى الشرعية لشفيق
> وسيقولون إن الناس تتظاهر ضد الأغلبية
> ...


اخى العزيز احمد
فصل الخطاب مرسى ساقط ساقط 
و شفيق رئيس رئيس 
و الاخوان فعلا هيتادبو بسبب عنجهيتهم الجوفاء 
ثلاث مرات نتقابل مع قياداتهم هنا ثلاث مرات يعترفون بما يحدث و يقرون بقرب اعلان هزيمتهم 
و ثلاث مرات يراهنون رهان خاسر 
تفتكر الشعب هينتخبنا و الا هينتخب شفيق 
للاسف ردود  الشعب قاتلة عليهم 
البعض يقول لن اذهب 
اما من يستفزه السؤال يعنى مفيش قدامك  الا احنا او اضرب دماغك فى الحيط  فيكون رده هنتخب شفيق بالعند فيكم 
اخى  اخى اخبرتك انى كنت وكيل عام الدكتور ابو الفتوح فلا محل هنا للمزايدة على وطنية احد
و اخبرتك من قبل انى اعطيت صوتى فى الاستفتاء على الصفحة بالرغم من انى وكيل ابو الفتوح لان هذا ما سيفعله الشعب و قد حدث 
من لم يرى العواقب ليس له  فى الدهر صاحب

----------


## amshendy

مقابلتنا لهم كانت بناء على طلبهم  و فى اخر مرة حضرها عضو مجلس شعب عن حزب الحرية و العدالة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى وصديقى الحبيب أحمد...فصل الخطاب بالنسبة لى أننى لن أقف مكتوف الأيدى وسأذهب لأدلى بصوتى لصالح مرسى وضد شفيق....وإن تم تزوير الإنتخابات فوقتها لكل حادث حديث.. :f:

----------


## amshendy

انسدل الستار 
وقريبا ان شاء الله نعارض شفيق ورجاله اللى هما رجال مبارك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انسدل الستار 
> وقريبا ان شاء الله نعارض شفيق ورجاله اللى هما رجال مبارك


لا تيأس يا أحمد
مازلنا فى بداية المشوار
وموجات الثورة لن تنحسر

----------

